# St Barts Part 16



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home   

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Sue, it sounds like you've had an awful time of things - hope you are feeling better now.

Barts finally phoned back yesterday - they had lost my notes which is why nothing had been done! They assured me that I would still get everything in time to start down-regging on Sunday/Monday and sent out my schedule and prescription yesterday (first class).  I went home at lunchtime to check and it hadn't arrived so it better arrive tomorrow or I'll be in trouble.  Apparently the letter has all the details about the people I have to phone to get the drugs delivered to my house. Still can't see that it will all be sorted out in time.

Had my appraisal at work today and told my boss (who knows about the IVF) about the trouble with getting everything in time.  She was really good and said if I need to go up to Barts on Friday to collect them (which is a distinct possibility) I can leave work a couple of hours early.

I'll keep you posted...

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello girls,

Sue I know you've mentioned your head before but I never realised just how bad they were.  I really hope your feeling more human now.  Sending a gentle hug to you.  

Hellie can't say I'm surprised.  Fingers crossed you get everything in time.

Ronnie sorry to see things didn't go as planned this month.  Frustrating, more waiting, but at least they'll know for next month.

Kyla sounds like you have a plan and with the way January has flown by you'll soon be starting again.

Heather congratulations on becoming an auntie again, I know how hard it is.  It seems so easy to others and sometimes what we have to go through feels like a bad dream.  I remember seeing a woman I went to college who has 3 kids and she was saying how they couldn't decided whether to have another one before she was too old.  I'm just standing there thinking I'd love to have that problem love.
    
Also like you I feel very much like we'll get our last funded cycle out the way then change clinics and go from there.  After 2 BFN it's only natural.  My DH has no faith in Bart's at all, still that will change if we get a BFP.  Take it easy and enjoy being a couple during your break from TX.

Bart's phoned me last week and asked me where we were up to?  Were we waiting for day 1?  HELLO I phoned with that last week.  I have know idea who phoned but useless sprung to mind.  Still got things through today and it says start sniffing day 21 and in the next row the date of the 29th Jan followed by MONDAY.  I may phone just to annoy them tomorrow and play stupid do I start the 29th or Monday?  It's a good job we've done this before or I'd be confused and stressed.

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Take care

Love Cally


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Just a quick update from me...

As I predicted things did not go as smoothly as I'd hoped.  Can't say I'm suprised though.  Went home in my lunchbreak again today and still no letter.  Phoned Barts - got the same receptionist as last time so at least she knew what I was talking about.  She told me that none of their post goes out first class, even though I'd been told the other day that the letter had gone out on Tuesday first class!  I explained that there was no way I'd be able to get the drugs in time by post now, even if the letter arrives tomorrow.  She said she'd call back once she'd spoken to Amy.

When she called back she said she'd fax the prescription through to me at work (I stood by the fax to make sure I got it before anyone else saw it).  And guess what - it had the wrong drugs listed!!!  When we had our outpatient appt the other week the consultant had said he wanted to keep everything the same as I had responded well last time.  She checked my file and said I was right (of course I was!)  

So she said my only option is to go up to Barts tomorrow and they'd sort out the correct prescription and I can get the drugs at their pharmacy.  But, she said to call her first thing in case there's a problem (what's the betting there will be).  

I told my boss, who is very understanding, and she said I can take the day off (don't have to take it as holiday). I did offer to work in the afternoon but she said to take the whole day off to relax as this has been mighty stressful.

I'll update you tomorrow when I come back - hopefully armed with the correct drugs.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls, I'm back again!!!!

Sorry its been a while again, I keep popping in & out  
I don't really get a chance to get on here alot, dh is always on the computer,
I am currently d/regging (24/01/06) due for bls on 7th Feb. 2nd time round!
I need for someone to get me updated with everyone, I didn't even get chance to read all the posts, I'm so sorry?
So anyone feel free to give me an update?
Take care all
noodle xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi

Cal - you weren't to know how bad the head gets - I try not to make a thing of it, cos it rules my life enough already! - thanks for the hug.

Hellie - god stress - hope it's now sorted and you can feel calmer.

Ron - I tried mailing you today - but mailbox wants - no insists - staying offline    Wait till poor DH gets home.

More poor me I am afraid - Last few days have had back pain/stiffness and abdo pains like last month and AF yesterday is not right again this month, and now very sharp pains (stitch like) in my right side.  Just come back from GP as concerned - he was almost a waste of space - yet again I am a quandary!.  Tells me to take painkillers - but if pain worsens then it needs investigating quickly - I'm thinking will I know with painkillers inside me - so will try to resist them.

He did a HPT - but it was bfn - so he is ruling out etopic.  Doesn't think it is menopause - but doesn't know what else could be Endos or the cysts that I grew on tx.

Wait and see what happens next month and he will write to gynae in the meantime.

Came home phoned Barts - they said obviously can't do anything - we will investigate when you come for your follow up.  Phoned Nuffield for a chat with nurse - she agreed things aren't right and need looking into - but earliest they can see me is 6th.  they will use that time to discuss future as well, she did say if she can she will run things past Cons - for his input - but he is a busy man.

Have been pulling my hair out this morning with worry - tried doing some reading and searching could find stuff if AF's stop suddenly - could be pg, if you flood - Endos. fibroids - but not for in betweens, back pain could be Endos - but to stop you walking?.    I did find info re: sharp pains in side but these said etopic.

Going to have a cup of tea and rest now.  I am now up for sale - any offers - ha I doubt it!  

Oh and DH now tells me he is back to Canada in 2 wks!

Sue
xxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Sue, you really are in the wars aren't you. Hope you start to feel better soon.

I am back from Barts (5 and a half hour round trip) but finally have the drugs - hurray.  When I got there this morning they got one of the doctors to give me the correct prescription and one of the nurses (I think she's South African) to give me the needles. The nurse seemed to be in a hurry and just gave me one of the blue bags and a half written out schedule.  While I was waiting at the Pharmacy I thought I'd better check the bag and it didn't have the right needles for taking the Buserelin!  By now I was pretty annoyed (substitute suitable expletive!)  So £481 lighter I went back to the clinic and saw another nurse who was far more compassionate and who got me the right size needles.  The receptionist who had faxed the prescription over yesterday was very sympathetic as she know's it's been a stressful week for me.

So I am now ready to start down-regging. I had worked out that I would start on Sunday (day 21 as AF started on 9th Jan) but they have put Monday 30th on the form, so I guess I'll go with that.  Have you found out what day you are starting Cally? Baseline scan is booked for 14th Feb.

It is DP and my 13th anniversary together tomorrow so we're going to go out for a meal tomorrow night (he's booked somewhere) - that's probably exactly what I need to unwind after this week!.

Hope you all have good weekends

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Nicky

I'll do my best to fill you in with what everyone's up to:

Nicky - d/r 24 Jan

Cal - d/r 29 Jan

Hellie - d/r 29 Jan

Ron - Natural FET Feb

Kyla - FET Spring/Summer 06

Paula - FET March/April

Heather - fresh tx Summer 06

Sue - either FET Barts/Nuffield?

Maddy - FET Easter

If I've got anyone's details wrong, please let me know & I'll correct them.

Hellie - Well done for getting your drugs sorted.  The rest of the tx will be plain sailing compared to what you've been through this week!!!!

Sue - You poor poor thing..  Hope you're coping with the pain. Will speak to you at the weekend.

By the way, it's Chinese New Year tomorrow - year of the dog!!


Ron


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi

Sorry I've been off again-heating has been a real mare-gave up again at the weekend and went to stay with family-have totally lost faith in my boiler!! Its working now but who knows for how long!!??!!     

Ron really sorry to hear it didn't work out for you this month-I can only begin to imagine how frustrating that must be for you-how are you finding the Lister though??

Sue Hun you poor thing-how frightening for both you and DH-I can understand you querying an ectopic. Hope you get to the bottom of things and get some idea of what is causing both the pains and the headaches xxxx

Cal, Helly and Nicky-can't believe your already down regging!! Lots of FETs coming up too!! I am already on the pill so am a small step closer to it-hope to be at the Zhai clinic as well very soon!!

I have no option but to have a medicated FET as myt cycles are fairly erratic and I need to time it according to when I have time off from work.

Really hope this year sees a massive change of fortune on this board-I'm not sure how I feel about the cycle-I have certainly lost the enthusiasm I had for the 1st few cycles. But who knows....

Hope you all have a great weekend

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy

I'm sorry to hear your boiler isn't behaving itself still - it can't come at a worst time too - we've got snow in Brighton!!!

I guess these things happen - next month I'm going to do the pee stick religiously from day 10! 

I find the Lister to be very good - absolutely no stress at all. They can get busy at times but you never have to wait very long for your appt. Everyone is really friendly & Liz the scanner is wonderful. The receptionists greet you with a smile & I just feel calm (as calm as I could be!). All in all, I find them to be very professional but friendly.  

I remember a while back that someone (was it you, Maddy?) on this thread was asking about Zita West.  Whilst I was sitting in the waiting area on Monday, I picked up a leaflet that read:

We are delighted to announce that the Zita West clinic is now available for patients at the Lister Fertility Clinic on Tuesdays & Saturdays every week.

If you're interested, I can scan the leaflet & send it by IM.

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

That would be great I have considered Zita West for vitamins!!

Heating is still on so I have my fingers crossed that we get through the weekend xxx

Hope you're all having a good one xxx

Love Maddy xxxx



Ron could you do me a huge favour as well as the Zita stuff-when you're next at The Lister can you ask if you need a referral letter from a consultant to be seen in their immune testing department pr can I just call for an appointment ... xxxx Thanks Honey xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - I won't be going back there until my 5th day scan which won't be until a couple of week's time.  If you give them a ring & speak to one of their secretaries (don't worry, their admin is nothing like Bart's!), they'll be able to answer your query. Their number is 
020 7730 5932. They are very good.

I'll IM you with details on that leaflet (can't scan it!)

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls - had a busy social weekend again. Had my gf and her bf over last night to stay. We've been gf's since nursery so it was a great evening. Tonight we had SIL over (who lives in Zurich) which was nice too. We had to shut the cats in the spare bedroom though as she is allergic and they dug up the carpet!   We have already bought the flooring to replace it with but I was hoping not to have to do the room until the summer. Oh well.

Ronnie - Love the new photo of Pheobe - she is very photogenic isn't she?  Did you and DH BD anyways this cycle? When we did our FET I had two follies and decided what the hay - lets BD and FET and have a really good shot at it, just in case.

Nicky - Hi honey. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you this time round. I think Ron did a pretty good list of updates for everyone.

Sue - Boy, sounds like you are really in the wars at the moment. I'm sorry you are having such a crappy time of it. I wondered EP from your symptoms but if you got a BFN then maybe it is cyst related. Can they send you for a TV U/S to make sure?
You;ve gone on the market then? I think last time you mentioned it you were 50/50 about it or getting an extension. When you get your offer, where are you thinking of looking?

Cally - Good luck with the sniffing tomorrow hon, the countdown is beginning - not long to go now.

Hellie - Sorry you had to go up there to get it sorted but it sounds like it was the right thing to do. Yemi is the nurse you saw first I think and she is normally pretty good so it must have been an off-day. Frustrating though. 
Hope you had a nice dinner out tonight for your anniversary at least.

Maddy - I know what you mean. I can't work up any excitement about tx at all at the moment so it's probably for the best that we are waiting a little while. Grrr about your boiler. Is it time to give in and buy a new one?


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hiya

I’ve been at patient at Barts for almost 3 years now – we’ve had 2 IUIs and 3 IVFs there. We knew going there that it is an NHS clinic (but we have to pay - our PCT don’t pay for anything and now I’m 40 and looking for donor eggs no chance in hell). To date we have paid out more than £14,000 in treatments, including conferences, books, advertising for a donor etc, and next step (which I hope we won’t need) will mean a re-mortgage.

We were very pleased with our treatment, delighted with the nurses in particular, liked the radiographers and were satisfied with the consultants. In the past 15 months I have used the counselling service and have been very pleased with it and would absolutely recommend it to anyone going through treatment.

We are still with Barts and still very happy. The delays we’ve had were no more than a few weeks which we considered no problem in the great scheme of things, (we are TTC 6 years) and the few cock-ups of losing blood results we were happy to accept as human error and acceptable. I have learned to be patient and to look beyond the admin and concentrate on the medical side – the nurses, radiographers, surgeons and embryologists in particular.

Just my opinion – all I can do is speak from experience, but want to share mine with you all.

Ginger xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Afternoon

Glad to hear everyone else seems to be doing ok and getting on with life with or without tx.

Maddy - fingers crossed your boiler holds out - that's a bill that could put a spanner in the works.  Typical now it's fixed weather seems to be warming up.

Kyla - glad you are enjoying some fun times.

Ron - Phoebe looks gorgeous in that pic - her colouring seems to be similar to Buff's who we picked up in Preston Park - maybe she is a Grt Grandmother?

Hellie - here's hoping your stressful beginning is the only cock up you are going to have.

Cal - hope sniffing's ok - be careful at the gym now or at least get advice on what you should not be doing.

Ginger - it's good to hear your opinion.  Interesting that you accept that the lost blood results etc as acceptable - you must be v. forgiving.

Me - Kyla it's me that is for sale - I am looking at one of those healthier/younger models I've seen.  The extension is still happening - currently waiting for quotes.

It seems that any scan is not necessary or required yet.    I can say the pain seems no worse - so what can I do.  Other than go to A&E - done that last week, and as I am not crying in pain they are not likely to take it serious.    Barts didn't seem concerned if GP wasn't, esp as it was awhile since last tx and it could wait for my follow up.  Nuffield did seem more interested so will be scanned etc next week.

I felt better leaving GP after seeing the BFN - until I saw my friend, who worked as a pg counselllor - tell me that not all etopic's show up on a hpt.

Let's assume pain should go away in a few days when AF should end.  V. happy tho. it lasted 3 days this month  

Some good news - Bill, black cat, has a thyroid prob and needs meds daily.  Has just been retested and his levels are acceptable so med can stay the same.

Have a good day 

Sue


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, hope you all had a good weekend.

DP and I had a lovely anniversary weekend - went to see a Rolling Stones tribute band on Friday night (great fun) and out for a fabulous meal on Saturday night.  Spent yesterday on the seafront and on the pier - felt like tourists!

Ate and drank a lot over the weekend (we'd been very good for the rest of January) so that's all got to stop now as I started down-regging this morning.

Feel a lot more relaxed now and am determined not to get stressed again!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good evening Girlies

Kyla - Phoebe is such a fidget **** that she's moved before I finished taking a photo of her so I have to take at least 10 to get a half decent one! This picture was taken cos I bribed her with a catnip mouse & she was catching her breath after running up & down stairs with it!!

Sue - Your Buff is absolutely gorgeous - like butter wouldn't melt in her mouth!!!! Hey, we maybe related!!!  Great news about Bill..I bet you're relieved!

How's your pain today? Has it lessen?

Hellie & Cal - How's the sniffing? 

Ginger - It's good to know someone is happy at Bart's, even with their poor admin. Before I started tx, I was really dreading taking all the drugs & the rollercoaster of emotions, but looking back, it was a doddle compared with dealing with Bart's.  I think we only had one occasion when we were up there & nothing went wrong.  The problems we encountered included not being given the right drugs (wouldn't have found out we had to take baby aspirin unless we saw a nurse after the info session); having a wrong file during a scan & them wondering why I was having ICSI as opposed to IVF; being shouted at in front of a roomful of people by a nurse through no fault of our own (another drugs mix up); sat in reception for over an hour before we found out that they had all gone off to lunch & forgotten about us. The last straw was when we booked our follow up appt in November for Jan..they sent us a letter a week before Christmas xc our appt & rescheduling us for March because our consultant decided to go on holiday!

Don't get me wrong, their 'backroom' staff is brilliant, ie embryologists, the nurses who looked after us after EC. But if they get their admin in order, they'll be able to help so many more people. 

I've now changed hospital & although we'll be paying a bit more for tx, I'm happier with my new clinic because that element of stress has disappeared.  In addition, my clinic works around my body's schedule rather than the other way round which is really pleasing. 

Ronnie


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all ok?

Ronnie - thanks for the update, it really helps if I know everyone's status, how are things with you hun? It's been a while  

Hi to everyone else, I know there is a few of us currently D/regging at the mo? How's it going girls & what drugs are you using? I'm sniffing suprecur & as of yet I am getting no side effects   Not sure if this is normal as last cycle I had synarel??

Hope to chat with you all soon

Ky - hope your ok babe, haven't heard from you for a while? send me a txt hun xx

bye for now xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Nicky

How are you? It's so nice to see you back - I've missed you!  

I guess we're on affected differently on the drugs. I started sniffing on Suprecur during my 1st tx & remember feeling quite spaced out straight afterwards, a bit like really tired & larthargic.  I think I soon got used to it though! I was put on synarel eventually which was great because it was only twice a day whereas Suprecur was 3x a day which I hated because I'd have to wake up at 7am & stayed awake until 11pm - I was permanently knackered in those sniffing days!!!

Cal & Hellie - What are you sniffing at the mo??

Take care all

Ronnie


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hiya

I have heard (on the grapevine) that the admin problems at Barts (including the poor phone answering/message giving) is an area for concern and one they are working hard to improve ...... hopefully soon. Because of their success rates Barts won a load more contracts last year and I believe that put their already stretched admin into overdrive. A victim of their own success it seems.......

Yes, I do feel fortunate that any cock-ups were small and bearable, it's such an enormously emotive time that the small stuff really does matter.  Ron - sounds like you had an admin nightmare - I rally hope Barts can learn and improve, and I'm glad to read you're happier where you are now. 

Best of luck 

Ginger xx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Ronnie - thanks for your message, I've missed you too hun  

Its good to be back again, just need to catch up on all the posts now!! xx

Cal & Hellie - hows the sniffing going girls? What are you sniffing by the way? Maybe we can exchange notes? xx

Not much to say at the mo, until I have my bls, time goes so slow when your at this stage of tx!

Hope everyone else is doing ok, chat to you all soon

noodle xxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

I'm not sniffing to down-reg, I'm injecting Buserelin.  I did that last time and the consultant wanted me to do the same this time as it worked well last time.  I didn't have any side effects from it last time, so fingers crossed it will be the same.  The benefit is that you only have to inject once a day (hurray)!  It does mean that when I get to the stimming stage I end up with loads of injections, but never mind!

2 weeks to go before baseline scan.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

How are we all doing tonight? I have had such a hectic day at work, I couldn't wait to get home & relax  

I was just saying up until today that I haven't really had any side effects from the nasal spray's, Well I spoke too soon! Today it all happened, my poor face felt like it was stuck in a steam room  
I guess I had to get something, I'm not that lucky to get away with nothing  
2 weeks today & I am up for my b/l scan, hopefully with the new side effects the drugs are doing what they are supposed to do?? therefore hopefully I will be able to go onto the next stage which I'm not so looking forward to! (NEEDLES!)    . I know I shouldn't be such a big baby, & I did cope alright with it last time, but I still can't help thinking NEEDLES, & OUCH !!!

Well thats all from me at the mo, hope to catch up with you all soon,
take care all
noodle xxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Nicky

Oh no!!! You poor thing! You're not allergic to the sniffer, are you?  Kyla was & she came out in a rash, do you remember? 

Did you use the auto injector last time or did you stick it in yourself?

I got home at 8:30 tonight - DH had a deadline to meet so I ended up waiting for him to finish (we work for the same company). I'm sooooooo knackered! 

Take care all

Ron


----------



## Mandy1974 (Jan 17, 2006)

Girls, 

Thought i would like to join in with you all if thats ok, as i will be going to Barts again. 

Now starting my 1st IVF, am on metformin, and have been for the past 2 weeks, no going on 2x tabs a day, hope it doesn't make me feel poorly, as have already had a few off day with taking one 

They clinic where i go are not putting me on the nasal sprays like they originally said, and by the looks of what you guys are doing, but i am having 2 lots of injections instead, reckon they want to get this treatment moving? Nice 3 1/2 weeks of injecting, and no gun, so DH will have to do it OMG    

Has anyone else heard of not having the nasal sprays


Hope to speak to you all soon

Mandy x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello Mandy

I'm not on the nasal sprays either - I'm injecting Buserelin.  Is that what you are on?

Hellie


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello Girls,

Hope we're all doing ok.  Our internet connection has been playing up so couldn't get on yesterday.

Hi Mandy welcome to the board.  Have you had your baseline scan yet?

Noodle I'm on syneral, I was on supracur on our 1st go and syneral the 2nd and apart from having to sniff more often I didn't notice a difference.  Is your face better today?  When do you have your baseline scan?

Hellie pleased to see you got your drugs in time, not the best way to start tx.  How's it going? 

Sue how are you today, hopefully feeling better.  Have you had any offers for you yet?
Sue do you think going to the gym is a problem during d/r I never even thought about it.  

Ronnie how's things with you?  My cats love having their photo taken, I'm sure as soon as they see a camera they start posing.

Ginger pleased to see your happy with Bart's, can I just ask if you have shares in Bart's!

Kyla, Maddy and Heather hope your both OK.

Sniffing is going fine I'm doing 10.30 and 10.30, the only thing is when I'm at work I have a major problem remembering and didn't do it till 11.45 yesterday.  The good thing is I'm at work tomorrow and then I'm off all next week so that will help.              

Take care all

Love Cally


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Good question Cally!!

No - I have no shares in Barts!! Nor do I have any other connection apart from almost 3 years of fertility treatment. It is interesting that my ectopic pg was discovered and operated on at Barts in June 2000 and I feel that it started here so it will finish here. Not rational at all, I know, but it is very important to me.

I have had a [email protected] synarel headache for 48 hours now, can't sleep at night and feeling nauseous!! Only 1 week to go before baseline scan and hopefully some relief.

Ginger xxx

p.s. I didn't sniff for IVf #3 when I did the short protocol on the pill and Buserelin


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls  Sorry I didnt get on yesterday - DH & I couldnt face cooking so we went and got a Harvester!

Nicky - I sent you a text yesterday hon, did you not get it? Only a 'hello' - actually it might have been a PM come to think of it!  Sorry you are having some side-effects - hope they don't get too annoying.
Are you around Friday night? DH has a poker game planned and I thought it might be nice to get out for a bit if you fancy it?

Ginger - I used to be very pro-Barts too but now I'm ambivilent. I understand the NHS pressures but I agree their admin sucks.

Ronnie - LOL, we used to do that to Ben too, wear him out and then take a photo. His toy of choice was a ping-pong ball up the stairs. He can even stand on his hind legs to catch it. He is a circus cat.

Sue - LOL at *you* being for sale! I totally missed your meaning. How you feeling now honey? Any more pains? Have you thought about trying your GP for a beta just in case? I know you said HPTs didnt always show (although mine did straight away). Of course I had no symptoms of ectopic and still had one! I'm really hoping this isnt the case for you and that it is something they can sort out quickly. {{HUGS}}

Cally - Sounds like it's going okay sniff-wise for you too. Seems like we will be a flurry of activity again here in a couple of weeks with stims and ER/ET's. Looking forward to it - I will experience the excitment vicariously through you three for now.

Helly - I jabbed too. You;re right - come stims I was jabbing bruises where I ran out of space but you know me, I liked the injections


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls & Hello to everyone

Mandy - welcome to the group and good luck with your tx. It is poss to inject rather than sniff - both do the same job so don't worry. Your'll find loads of support, advice and laughs on here.

Cally - I wouldn't be too concerned about the workouts whilst d/r - other than them tiring you out. But certainly when you are stimming I would be v. cautious. Cos you are a gym newbie you should certainly check with the staff for advice on can/can't do's. I was a "gym pro", and didn't think anything of going whilst stimming, I did take advice and they said I was fine as I was used to gym, but watch for pain etc. and then one night I had this really sharp sudden pain in my side just thought I had overdone it (weights), next day had scan and I had ov'd - Dr assures me that it was a faulty drug cos it shouldn't have happened - but I just can't help thinking that working out brought it on too. So just want you to be careful.

Kyla - I am not sure it is an etopic now - the pain has lessened and is more like AF cramp/discomfort - so a wk on AF would be ending so I am assuming everything is now settling down. I have an appt, at the Nuffield on 6th to discuss the future and they will also do a scan and look at current prob - so hopefully should have some answers then. I just hope they can see something, trouble with Endos it can only show up when it is active ie: if you have a Lap in the wrong wk the Endos will not be as obvious. My book advises having any Endos investigations done in AF wk. Imagine telling the NHS that - sorry that date is the wrong wk!

Thank you for your concern - I am hoping it's not etopic - don't want to steal your "show".

No offers for me - my hairdresser says that "my Dh must love me very much and he must be so patient and tolerant to put up with everything I go through" 

Ginger - Barts did win contracts last yr - one of which was Sussex and their patient numbers grew to 860+, inc. Ron and myself - so before then the service may have been better.

Take care

Sue


----------



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

hello ladies,
I am new.
I had my very first appt at Barts 2 days ago.
We will be starting our first IVF soon, but for now I just need to get all the blood tests out of the way and I'm back at Barts on 4th April.
I was only referred to the fertility clinic on 4th Jan so I thought that was very quick to get an appt - my Dad waited 3 months for an appt to see someone about his dogy fingernails!
I found the staff really helpful and so I'm keepng my fingers crossed that Barts will be good.
I am worried now reading on this website, and am wondering if it was a good idea to read all the posts about Barts!!
Its hard to keep positive at this difficult time and now I'm worrying about the hospital on top of everything else!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi July

Welcome to the group - the place for lots of fun, advice, support, hugs - the works.

Barts is a scary place and my best advice to you is just to make sure of the facts yourself, so you can be one step ahead of them.

If they give you a prescription - double check it's what you was expecting.
Check what pharmacy give you too (I've got home only to realise that half of it was missing).
If you have any doubts, questions or queries - raise them with them.
If they tell you one thing and somebody does another - WHY.

At the end of the day you will get it through it ok cos you have found this place and hey already read our experiences so you have an idea of what's going to happen.

On the plus side most of us have got results with Grade 1 embies, 4 cells and some even frozen.

If they give you the results you want - you won't complain.

Good luck.

Sue


----------



## Mandy1974 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hello Girls. 

Thanks for the reply's. Hellie, i'm not sure what they are putting me on yet, but will let you know when i do

Now started taking double dose of Metformin, and i can tell too, painful tummy  
Doesn't help that i'm poorly with this cold thing that feels a bit like flu too 

Oh well, always the same, us girls can never have just one thing wrong  

speak soon

take care all

mandy


----------



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for your advice Sue.
I'm back at BARTS on the 4th April to get my plan of action, so I'll make sure I keep well informed and check and double check everything!!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Feel as though I have been AWOL for a while-sorry  

Work is crazy at the mo-getting ready for "Open week"-can you believe it days as well as evenings-its all happening next week so will be looking forward to half term the week after  

Lots seems to be happening on here!! Nice to see some new faces as well-I totally agree with Sue on the quality of embies and numbers, though we are all hoping to see some BFPs this year!!

Little update on me-I'm on the pill getting ready to d/r I have a baseline scan already booked for the 21st March and will hopefully have a FET at the start of April!!

Am actually going up to Bart's week after next as I am suffering from a lot of bleeding which is really bothering me-especially as I bled on day 6 of the 2ww last cycle!! Seeing as I'm on the pill there is clearly something not too right!!!!

Hope you are all have a good weekend!!!

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Been a while since I've popped in.  Glad to see some of you are back on the road again and are supporting each other. 

Julyborn - Just like to give you some warm feelings about Barts.  I had my first go in July/Aug last year.  Had absolutely no problems, always saw the same dr (Dr Reem - v nice!), prescriptions all ok, appts all on time, in fact I got bumped up with a cancellation 2 months earlier.  One of the nurses isn't as friendly as the others - Asha but I think from the others shes now gone and the others there are lovely.  I'd never been anywhere else so nothing to compare against but for a NHS hospital it certainly felt refreshing.... and to top it all I got a BFP and am now 27 weeks pg with twins.  We were lucky that we had NHS funding so pressure was off a bit and we just saw it as a practice go to see how I reacted to the drugs, whether that kept me chilled out and helped I'll never know but as Sue said we all got very good grade embies, mine were also grade 1s.  Wishing you lots of luck....

As for me, huge growth spurt and am now full term size with 13 weeks to go, well they're coming out at 9 but still huge with ages to go.  Starting to get quite excited and accept that this may finally happen but still have that little bit of self preservation in me that won't get too excited until there here in my arms.  Starting to reduce my hours at work next week as finding it tough going and hoping to be signed off sick from the 15th.  Time is flying by and I can't believe I'm 27 weeks already and in 9 weeks they'll be here.  Getting lots and lots of kicks now and odd shapes appearing in my tummy when they roll over - think it must be bums but it's fascinating to watch.  I really pray and hope that every one of you gets to experience this too. 

x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls - Saturday  

Maddy - sorry to hear you are having a tough time with AF (opposite prob to me it seems) - you could esp. do without it when you sound so busy with school.    I am assuming you are not on the pill back to back - I've done that and it caused breakthrough bleed - my bod thought it knew better.  That wouldn't stop went on for months - in the end I had to stop the pill and take another hormone med to sort me out.  We with you   - lets hope Barts have an answer soon.

Mandy - hope you are feeling better - getting over the cold so you only have one prob. to deal with.

Leanne - It's great to hear from, can't believe how close the time is getting - it really must seem unreal - do you still not know what they are yet?

Hi - everyone else - hope you are doing all ok - esp. the d/r's.

Enjoy your w/e's

Sue


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies,

Hows everyone doing?

Sorry been offline for a couple of days, had problems with our phone line  
Had the BT man out twice this week, how annoying!!
But finally got it up and running again  

Ky - sorry I didn't get your message in time, I would love to have done something on Friday evening, never mind save it for next time xx

Ronnie - how's things going with you Hun? hope all is OK xx By the way I had the Gonal-f pen last time & they have given me the same this cycle, although a much lower dose than last time, don't want the same thing happening again! xx

Ginger - how's your cycle going? what date is your baseline scan? mine is on Tuesday 7th. xx

Cal - my face is a lot better now thanks, not burning so much, although I have really bad spots   Really painful ones too! when is your baseline scan? xx

Hellybelly - hope everything is going well for you Hun? when is your baseline scan? I feel like I'm asking the same question to everyone    xx

Mandy, July born & Maddy, i wish you all luck with your cycle's xx

bonniface- hows things with you, I haven't chatted with you for a while, I hope all is well xxx

Well thats me done, If i,ve missed anyone I am sorry, I hope you are doing well also xx

noodle xxxxx


----------



## tink (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi

I hope you all don't mind me popping in, but when i saw the thread for Bart's hospital i couldn't resist. This time last year i had my treatment at Bart's, and your posts etc brought all the memories flooding back.

I found that Bart's were really good. Some of the nurses were better/understanding than others, but i guess you get that anywhere.

I wish you all the very best of luck

Chris x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning Girls

Wow! So many new faces - Hello & welcome.

Nicky - I'm fine thanks. I'm glad to hear your face is getting better. Hope they're monitoring you more closely this time around. 

Cal  & Hellie - Hope you're both OK with the sniff & jab!

Leanne - Wow!!! Hasn't it gone quickly for you? Have you got a piccie of you & your bump We'd love to see it!!!!!

Chris - It's really lovely to hear of a success story at Bart's - hopefully in the next few weeks, there'll be lots more. Your baby looks gorgeous.

Sue - Hope DH didn't leave you alone for too long yesterday. What have your got planned for today?  

Kyla - Phoebe is a goalie - she'll catch anything mid-air too & if we play 'mouse on an elastic string' with her, she'll crouch on an invisible line & pounces on the mouse without moving off her line - maybe a Premier League team would like to sign her up  

Maddy - I wonder why you've been bleeding whilst on the pill?  Have you checked it out with your GP?

Ginger - I'm sure one of the girls here said during her 1st tx with Bart's that they don't offer short protocol - I wonder if things have changed since they acquired the new contracts & that it's the regime is now a lot more regimental due to the high number of patients they have to deal with?

Mandy - Hope you're feeling a bit better - this horrid cold weather doesn't help..roll on the summer!

Julyborn - I second what Sue said. But at the end of the day, everyone's experience is different & is all subjective. I can't fault the embryology team either - they are 1st class. Just go there with your eyes & ears open & if there's anything you don't understand, ask. Good luck with your tx.

I've got a 1st scan (5dp AF - is that the baseline?). Hopefully if everything goes well & the frosties survive the thaw, then I should be having ET around the 17th Feb. 

Have a good day everyone

Ron


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls  

Sue I am on the pill back to back although right now I am on day 18 of my first packet and have pretty much bled the last 18 days-I find it all quite frightening and feel as though I maybe just wasting embryos whilst I have this problem.

I'm no further with the immune testing though-I wanted to have been to the Lister and Raj Rai before we go ahead-but it seems that although the consultant wrote the letters something sfter that went wrong-I'm wondering if maybe this is all part of the admin problems you Guys have been having!!!    

Girls I was hoping you could all remind me what happens on a baseline scan appointment-do I see a nurse and have a scan? It all seemed quite a blur last summer and I can't really remember exactly what happened....  

Leanne things are certainly moving for you-it all sounds so exciting I'm praying too that we all experience such joy xxxxx      

Hi Noodle x Is your baseline coming up?Looks like I'll be a couple of weeks after you-we're baselining on 21st March!!! It will be a new experience for me to have the support of a board for TX-although I've been through this a number of times before!!!  

Tink thank you so much for your post it is definitely good to hear such a happy and successful story xxxx  

Hugs to everyone else xxxx  

Enjoy the rest of your weekend       

Love Maddy xxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Ron

Looks like we were posting around the same time xxxx

Glad to see you're already for this month-hope it all goes ok xx Seems to all be happening on here!! Lots of us are heading for more TX-really hope we all have some good news to post soon xxxx

My GP knows about it but has no suggestion as to why-she feels it could be some hormonal imbalance-I really have no idea why it keeps happening - I guess I am in the hands of the professionals to find out why!!!!

Will keep you updated though as I'm off to Barts in about 10 days xxxx

Take care xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy - It maybe a good idea to phone Bart's on Monday & see what advice they give you - bleeding everyday for this long can't be right. No wonder you're worried! I've heard of breakthrough bleeding but I thought it was only a small amount & certainly not for that long!

From what I remember of my baseline scan (is this the one you go to after you've been sniffing for a couple of weeks?), you get called into the scanner's room & she scans & measures your lining (does it have to be less than 6mm?) & checks if there are any cysts/follicles lurking. If all goes well, then you can move to stims.  

Ron


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Morning

Maddy, as far as I remember - at the baseline scan I got scanned and I had down-regged OK and my lining was thin, so I went to see one of the nurses who explained how to do the stimming injections (did the first one there) and was given a chart of the dosage to take over the next week, before the next scan. Can't remember doing anything else!

Injections are going fine so far, although don't like having to set my alarm clock at the weekend to make sure I wake up in time to jab.

Hope everyone is doing well - feel quite positive at the moment.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Ron

Have already spoken to Barts and that is why they are fitting me in for an appointment week after next-really hope we can get to the bottom of it!!!

I am starting TCM and acupuncture fairly soon-so am hoping that may have an effect on things....who knows though!!!!

Thanks for the advice on baseline scan appointments-I won't be stimming as I'm only doing a FET. I'm guessing Ron you're doind a natural FET-I'm doing a medicated one-mainly because my cycles are so irregular but also to time things for work!!!

Take care
M xxxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls, are we all having a good weekend?

Ronnie - I wish you so much luck with your FET this month Hun, please keep me posted xx

Maddy - my baseline scan is on Tuesday Hun, so hopefully i will get started on the stimms!! good luck with your FET also xx

Helly - when are you due for your baseline scan honey? I can't remember if i asked you if you are sniffing or stabbing? xx

cal - hows things going with you Hun? any updates?? xx

Ginger - sorry Hun, when is your baseline? Just trying to keep up with everybody lol

KY - you OK honey? did you have a good weekend my flower? hope to chat with you soon xxxxxxx

hello to everyone else i have missed, chat to you soon

noodle xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky- No worries re: Friday I wasnt sure if you got my message and in the end I was pooped so I stayed in and just sat in the guest room (the red one) and watched a DVD and knitted whilst they played in the conservatory. They didnt go to bed until 4.30 ish but I didnt hear them much after midnight - too tired I think!
Keeping my fingers crossed for you for Tuesday.

Maddy - Good luck for yours too!

Darn - DH has just called me down for dinner (Shepherds Pie - yum!). Smells fab  Back later or tomorrow.

Ky xxxxx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi girls

My baseline scan is Tuesday 7th too!! The Synarel hadache is fading now after 4 days, so I hope reducing sniffing on Tuesday will be the end of it.

Hope everyone has a good week

Ginger xx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey ginger, what time is your scan? I may bump in to you up there hunni  
Also have you had any bleeding while sniffing? I know it seems a bit of a strange question to ask, but I haven't & i cant remember what happened in my last cycle??

noodle xx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi noodle

I've had AF for 8 days now, and just checked my old diaries from the 2 cycles I did with Synarel and that's what happened before so I think (fingers crossed) it's OK. The schedule says "you may have a period during this time" so I guess it doesn't happen this way for everyone .....I hope everything is OK for you tomorrow and you can move on to the next stage.

My scan is 09.30 tomorrow! I can't believe it's actually happening and am almost afraid to start getting excited, but I just can't help it. 

Ginger xxx


----------



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

I just wanted to thank you all for your comments about BARTS. They have helped calm me down a bit!
Thanks everyone xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Do you know we've had the Barts thread for 15 months now! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,18437.0.html Was looking back and found the first one!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Blimey - That brought back memories when we were fresh & raring to go...how much more do we know now 15 months down the line! 

Nicky & Ginger - Good luck with your scan tomorrow. Hope your linings are perfect & can both move onto stims.

Sue - Hope you got on OK at the Nuffield today. 

Maddy - I've found acu to be very useful & I'm sure that's what helped reduce my FSH level. Acu has def helped DH's boys!!   
When's your appt? I've got one on Thursday & hopefully if I'm balanced then I should be OK for the month.  

Had my scan today. Everything is fine - don't need to be seen until next Wednesday (which is perfect cos I'm on a business trip Monday & Tuesday!). Will be using peestick wef this weekend. Hopefully I won't miss the surge this time around!

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Ronnie - well I hope it will be ok, as I have had no af yet!! its beginning to worry me a little, well I guess i will find out tomorrow. thanks for the message anyway hun xx

Ginger - hope all goes well with the scan, mine is at 10am xx

hello to everyone else, hope you all had a good day xxxxxx

noodle xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky

I vaguely remember the nurse said at the info session that some people have AF & some don't during D/R. If that's the case, then it'll be fine!

Good luck anyway!!!  

Ron
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks ronnie for your reply, I'll just have to see what they say tomorrow? but i will let you know xx

& thanks kyla too for your pm, i will update you tomorrow honey xx

nicky xxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello girls,

Just finished writing a long message and I've gone and lost it.  I hate that.

Hello to all the new faces.

So just a quick one, I hope your all doing ok.  Any news?

Noodle and Ginger I hope you both got on well with your scans.

Nothing to report from me, no problems with sniffing and b/s next Tuesday.

My MIL has a new poodle puppy and I'm on puppy watch this afternoon, so sorry it's short.

Take care all

Love Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Girls

I hope your scans went ok today and you can move onto the next exciting stage when tx really feels like it's happening.

Nicky - hope they were happy that you hadn't had an AF and it's not going to delay things.

July - I would say for now you shouldn't worry about Barts or IVF - and just get on with your life and enjoy time with DH - there is going to be plenty of time and things to worry about come April - trust me.

Maddy - enjoy acu - if it does nothing to help tx, the least it will do is relax you.  I've seen improvements too in my general well being.

I went to the Nuffield yesterday, and saw the Cons for 1 hr 30 mins.  From my back and abdo symptoms he thinks the Endos has moved to the severe stage and in my pelvic area.  He also did a scan but I am ov'ing so it wasn't clear but on my ovaries he could see what looks like follies and cysts.  So he suggests I go back on Day 1 - when the Endos will be active and they will rescan and make a future decision then.

There are 2 scenarios - he suggested the pill (but ever hopeful that means ttc nat won't happen) so he is thinking of progesterone meds - this will control the pain and calm the Endos - I could then stay on that until ready for tx.  The other suggestion depending on what Day 1 looks like is to go for a Lap.  Unfortunately, Tunbridge Wells NHS Trust have a ban on all ops until April - thankfully I do have insurance but it doesn't cover Endos - so here's hoping they can jingle the wording so I could go with them.

On a *!/"*!*!* note - he said my lining is the best he has ever seen it - and it's a shame we can't do anything about it.  I said I wasn't surprised considering what must be inside me - and he did warn me that when my bod decides the time is right for an AF it will be a bath - lovely thought, thanks  

As for tx - he says before I go into another he suggests we look into and get DH SCSA (sperm chromatin structure assay) DNA fragmentation.  It's a special sperm test that whilst the SA test proves that all is normal etc, it does not nec. mean they are normal.  The sperm will always fertilise and the embies will always look excellent quality to put back, but a pg will never be sustained and m/c happens.    It is US research and the test can only be done in US or France, so has to be sent on costs £250.  He has given me some webs to read up on it.  He seems to think this is a v. exciting area of research.

This would also prove whether it is worthwhile hanging onto the frosties or using them.

He also said we should consider marilyn glenville - not so much the tests cos they cost and he thinks the hair stuff is "witchcrafty", but buy the book and the Fertility Plus pills - he said the hair test will say you are deficient in something different every month.

We asked about PGD and chromosome testing and he says it's a road to go down if we wish - costs 3K but for anyone for has Grade 1's it usually means that they are not faulty embies - compared to someone for has Grade 5's.

On the subject of NK cells - he has found research to prove that it is not worthwhile, it is money being exploited and the drugs can harm the mother and baby - don't know what to think about that now.

Helpfully, for us our appt. timed in with a talk he is given on Thurs eve. about what went wrong - so he had been doing some research for that and we felt happier that we didn't have to prompt him for alternatives.

Hope you all have a good day.

Sue


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi girls,

Noodles - how did you get on at Barts? I got there early and sailed straight in for my scan. I did see it got busier after 10.00 - I hope you got on well without much waiting and are ready to move to stimms. My lining is 2.6 so am reducing sniffing and on the HRT now aiming for embryo transfer on 22nd!!! My donor is ready to start injecting today.

Sue - your meeting at Nuffield sounds very thorough - I do hope that there is some treatment for your endo and that you can make a decision about what to do next. It sounds like you have quite a bit to consider.

I hope you are all well and staying positive.

Ginger xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - I know, I sounded so innocent and hopeful. Those were the days...    

Nicky - As I said in my text: sorry you have to d/r for another week. I wonder if the follie is a left-over cycle cyst. Hopefully next time it will all be nicely down-regged and ready for stims. How did your boss take it?

(Got distracted there - had to go outside and help DH fit a head-light in our car. Typical bloke! Him: kept fiddling in a small space until to remove the bulb, Me: use a compact mirror so I can actually see what is going on - fitted in no time!).  

Cally - Boy its confusing me with three of you with the same photo now! 
LOL, I hate it when I lose posts. I swear at my PC. All that hard work and then you cant remember all you wrote  

Sue - No way to use your lovely lining for an FET then? Oh I see you are Oing. That is such a kicker. Sounds like this consultant knew his stuff though which is encouraging. Lots to think about for you. LOL at the mega AF coming, at least you can stock up!

Ginger - Good news on your scan. What meds are you taking to stim on? Gonal-F or Menopur?

I didn't really follow my cycle this month but I normally O around CD13 so I'm due AF any day now. What fun! No way we caught a natural miracle this month as the one BD we had in the right time... well, DH pulled out to swap positions and then got suprised. Oh well   - Sorry if that was TMI but I had to laugh at the time.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - LOL!!!!  I think in pictures!!!!!  

Nicky - Oh no! I bet you were disappointed.   

Don't worry, it happened to me too..I had to sniff for an extra 2 weeks because the 1st time I went back the lining was not thin enough, the next time a follie had started growing. They made me take the pill for a few days, switched me from Suprecur to Synarel & it did the trick. Have you got to go back next week?

Ginger - congrats on passing the initial hurdle. Bet you were relieved! 

Sue - Hope your aches & pains are subsiding with the paras. You're lucky that you've found a cons who is prepared to help you.  Wonder what the Marilyn Glenville vits have that others, like Pregacare doesn't?

It is a shame that Bart's didn't drain the cyst for you during EC.  But at least you'll be able to find out what you're up against in a fortnight's time. Hopefully you'll have a clearer picture & can begin to form a gameplan.

Cal - What kind of puppy has your MIL got? Bet it's cute!

Maddy - Hope you're not working too hard!

Hi to everyone else

Have a good evening, everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi

Noodles (Nicky??)  - do you have to wait and down reg another while? So sorry if that is the case - I hope you can be patient and know that it will be worth it in the end. I know this is disappointing news for you, and hope all will be well on your next scan.

As I'm a recipient from an egg donor I am on HRT to stim the lining of my womb. My donor is stimming on Menopur to produce follicles, and hopefull lovely young healthy eggs.

Love to you all

ginger xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies, 

Thanks all for your lovely messages, & yes unfortunately I have to carry on sniffing for an extra week! But it wasn't to do with the lining, as the lining was 3.5mm which the nurse said was great!!, it was the follicle that was on the right ovary which was the problem it was 28mm and after my blood test, later in the day I was told it was pumping out lots of hormones & that my levels were too high to stimm  

Never mind I can put up with an extra week, its all good  

Ky - I haven't had a chance to chat with my boss yet, will do that tomorrow!! I can't wait  

Ronnie - thanks for the message, yes my next scan will be valentines day    It could only happen to me??

Cally - looks like i will be cycling with you hunni? Fancy having me as your cycle buddie?   What time is your appointment next Tuesday? Do you have far to travel from?

Bonniface - Yes it will delay me Hun, but only by a week, so its not that bad really?? Although I was a bit gutted, I wanted to get on with the stimms  

Ginger - I'm glad everything went well with your scan! It was very busy when I finally arrived, I was half hour late, the traffic was manic  

Hope everyone else is cool, will chat with you all soon, feeling very tired now had a long day, love to you all noodle xxxxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi guys

haven't said hello for a while however I still keep up with whats going on for you all. It sounds like things are back on track for you all and here's hoping for loads of BFP' s for 2006.

I am now officially huge and increadilbly uncomfortable but it will all be worth it.

take care all and good luck 

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Fran

Wow!!!!! You are huge!!!!!!! You're looking absolutely wonderful! Everytime I drive past your bit of Mackie, I keep my eyes out just in case I happen to see you!! 

Not long for you either..when's your due date?

Ron
x


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning all,

Noodle sorry to see you couldn't move on to stims, but hey thanks for waiting for me.  My b/s is at 9.00am Tuesday, I'm in Essex so it's only 50 mins on the train, during rush hour should be fun.  What time is yours.

Ginger good to see everything went well for you.

Sue sounds like your appointment went well and hopefully in 2 weeks you'll have more of a idea what's next.

Ronnie my MIL has a chocolate brown poodle puppy.  He's lovely, very lively non stop play and biting so it's great that we can go and take him for a walk but it's also nice to leave him behind and get back to 2 very relaxed cats.

Kyla good to see you and DH are having fun.

Maddy hope things have settled down for you, not what you need when your so busy at work.

Fran and Leanne all the best for the next few weeks you both must be so excited.

Still sniffing and no problems.

Take care all

Love Cally


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls !!

Just to let youy know that af finally showed last night  
Silly isn't it getting all excited about that  
Anyway its a good job it did come last night as I got a phone call at work today from one of the nurses at Bart's instructing me that I should take half of my trigger injection, I guess that would be to bring on af!! But no need to now as it all happened for me last night, thank god!!

Cally - wow that's an early appointment! Mine is at 10.50, well I guess its not that bad really. I hope all goes well with your scan, keep me posted hunni xx

Hope all you other girlies are doing ok, catch up with you all soon
noodle xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - The half trigger injection is probably to get your follie to release it's egg. I would still do it honey. The trigger probably wouldn't effect AF. Glad she turned up though!


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello girls

Sorry I haven't posted for a while but I've been off work for a couple of days with a stomach bug. Have also had a very heavy AF which made me feel even worse. Feel a lot better today.  Hopefully it won't have affected my d/r'ing - scan is 9.30am on Tues 14th. Looks like 3 of us will be having our baselines that day!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

hello ladies, 

Mind if I barge in? I know Kyla from ages back on another site. Hello Kyla!

sorry to waffle on, but after reading all your posts I thought I'd add my experience:
I've been at Barts about 9 months. I transferred myself there after meeting ladies on FF who gave me the info to go to my PCT and ask for a change from the Homerton. I was at the Homerton a year before the move and only managed to do diagnostic tests and I was sooooo unhappy with my tx. Too long to go into. My experience at Barts has been very mixed and I would wholly agree that admin leaves much to be desired. After transferring there on confirmation from my PCT re funding, I had my IUI cycles mucked up by admin. After my first BFN I called in with the news and the response I got was that I wasn't funded for treatment! This was 6 months after I'd moved. I wouldn't have taken if I'd not been sure of funding. Barts claimed they'd never had a conversation with me about this in the summer when I'd sorted it all out. I had to sort it all out again, and then when I spoke to the admin again, they made out asif they'd done me the favour! I've never seen a consultant in my time there only a senior registrars. I've had 3 IUIs at Barts all unmedicated. While I wanted to avoid drugs, the last two cycles I'd wanted to do step up tx, but each time I called in with the BFN they never called me back in time to enable me to start stims. They haven't offered me anything else. I discovered through FF that my lining is on the low side. I asked Barts about this and they told me that lining isn't an issue on unmedicated cycles. If it fails it fails and they don't know why because they don't test for it! It makes me think I've been going through the motions and they don't really care unless you're doing IVF. So, I've been to see Geeta Nargund at Create Health this IUI cycle privately because they do natural IVF which I'm looking into. They use doppler scans and have been really really detailed and they confirmed yesterday my ovaries run away ahead of my lining. It's a relief to hear the news, and I'm glad they may be able to address this, but it makes me so cross having spent 2 years doing diagnostic and allowing me to do IUI with lining under 6mm. 

I'm now waiting to hear back from Barts about a review appt for IVF. I'm really nervous about doing IVF there. I'm worried I'll not be monitored properly. 

Sorry for the waffle.

Lou
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi girls,

How you all doing? Like my new picture I put on??

Helly - Yes there are 3 of us going up for scan on valentines day! I hope all goes well with your scan, let me know how it all goes? I am up for my 2nd baseline as I wasn't quite ready the 1st time, hope i don't have any hiccups this time!! xx

Ky -  thanks for your message hun, I didn't have the trigger injection, I hope the follie has still gone without it?? I'm worried now   xx

hope everyone else is ok, chat to you all soon
noodle xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning girls.

Nicky - (Cute photo by the way). I would have though the follie would release on its own too, my thinking was that they wanted to just get rid of it sooner so your hormone levels will go down. Didnt mean to worry you hon - maybe give Angela a ring on Monday to make sure. How is your weekend going?

Fran - Wow, look at your bump! Are you having those shots done professionally as I notice that is the same angle & top you had for your 16 week one too - lovely idea if you are.

Lou - Hey girlie! Nice to see you. Its a shame the admin side let down your IUI cycles - I dont really feel that they are a bad clinic but they can have issues at times. The news they did your IUI on less than 6mm is worrying though. All three IVF tx I have had there have been fine really other than the usual waiting around and long journeys. The phones are my major bug-bear.

Helly - Sorry you have been poorly. I had a cold all this week too but had to work through it as we have so many staff off right now due to hols and sickness. Felt like crap the whole time but at least it wont effect my sick record. What with IVF and then the EP last year I had 25 days!

Been re-installing my machine this weekend as it was getting too slow. Working nicely again now.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Good morning! Don't know about where you girls are, but it's really greay and raining here today. 

Kyla - hello, hon. I always think your photo is so lovely. Look's like that was a very sunny happy day. Hope you are feeling ok. You've been though such a lot this year. I've just done my HCG trigger got IUI tomorrow. I'm so happy to be doing this one cycle at Create. I think it will help me go back to Barts with more questions. I'm thinking of writing to Barts to get them to put it into writing why they've taken certain decisions in my treatment so far. i.e. why another clinic is concerned about lining and they aren't. I've found from reading my notes that what's discussed in meetings is often not written up to match my recollection of the meeting.  I'm sure Barts is a good place for many reasons, just some issues can add to the stress of undergoing tx.

Hello to everyone else. 

Lou


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi girls

Ronnie I am due in six weeks assuming she is on time of course!!!

Kyla steve my Dh is a wizz with the camera and we wanted a record of my growing bump so we decided to take a series of shots with me looking the same except for the bump of course. Dh takes the photo and then removes the background putting in a white one. Only problem now is not sure I will fit into those clothes for the last shot.

have to say being this big is soooooo uncomfortable but it will be worth it 

Sue how are you honey sound like you have had a rough time recently?

hope everyone else is ok

Fran


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Fran - I really like that idea. LOL at not fitting the clothes, Im sure you will be fine - if a little stretched


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

Fran - it's good to hear from you, and you look really well in your pic.  You do have longer to go than I thought tho.  I've knocked a couple of wks off - is that a premonition?    I bet you hope so, should imagine you are prob. scared/excited.
Does she have a name?

Lou - sorry to hear about your treatment at Barts.  It reminded me of my time at the local NHS hosp, but that was a few yrs back now.    Whilst nobody deserves that sort of treatment - if you are paying more so, so assuming you are paying go elsewhere.  Whilst it may cost a bit more, you will certainly notice the difference in treatment and attention.

Maddy - hope things are not as bad as you suspect when you go this wk.  It could be a case of changing the meds.

After oving, the other day, I thought I would have a few days grace before AF pains started but it seems not - over w/e the back and abdo pains are here, making things awkward again - so according to the calendar for last month symptoms that means AF will be arriving ahead of schedule - which is no bad thing cos the sooner that scan day arrives the better.  Only prob. is DH, the taxi, has gone to Canada.

I have cont. with acu and spoke to him about pending scan and outcome.  He said he could treat Endos but as mine seems so severe and things are hard to shift with me ie: head probs - he said treatment could take a while and if I was hoping for tx sooner than later - it maybe best to see what the conventional dates are like first.    He has started treating the pain but relief is only temp.

On a positive note - he has agreed to have that special sperm test for peace of mind - if it is a prob I hope he doesn't have to take meds like we do - he has had a 1 month supply of Vits - that must be 3 months old by now.

I see you are all doing really well, and know what you are doing - so I am still here but just taking time out to look after Number 1.

Good luck & Take care this wk - hoping Barts have good news for you re: scans

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hello ladies,

I’ve been trying to catch up with you all and notice a test that Sue is thinking of getting done regarding dh’s sperm, you said on one of your posts that you was giving different websites to look at and I was wondering if you could let me know what they are so I can also investigate this as I think maybe it’d be a good idea for us to have this test too.  Also what are your opinions on the NK cells now this consultant has gave you his, I’m very mixed up about it as I really don’t know what to do for the best.

Anyways once again I’m really sorry I don’t post on here now but its sooooo hard with people walking past my desk all the time.

I’m hoping to start treatment for FET end of March, I have my info session on the 8th, thing is my cycle is so messed up since last go, af isn’t showing her face until day 40+, I reckon they may say I’ll need a medicated cycle which I’m fine about, in fact I think I’d prefer that to be honest at least them my bodies behaviour is in their hands.

Anyways hope you are all ok.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula - sorry to hear you have AF probs too.

the test is called SCSA - sperm chromatin structure assay. It is a more complex test than the usual one they do - so yet more money. I understand it costs about £250, it has to be done in London and the sample sent to US or France. I think you have to be referred for it. Because they only assume this could be a prob after a certain number of failures.

You can have a normal sperm count test - my DH's is classed as excellent - so it will be interesting to see if he comes down from the clouds 

Here's the sites - www.scsadiagnostics.com - www.spermcount.com - wwwgoivf.com

My IVF Cons. gave me figures like <15 or >30 for sperm results but I lost the plot on what they mean. If it is a prob the secret seems to be ICSI and high dose antioxidants Vit C, E, A and carnitine.

I would question your DH's tho. cos he has his sperm taken - whereas they say the sperm are fine in their home it is when they leave that they change - The Doc did draw a diagram of where they live and they have to pass through 2 walls and then along this tube - it is bet. these 2 walls that the prob occurs.

I will find out more in the next 10 days and let you know.

He also gave me these sites just for interest to help with medical research www.pubmed.gov and www.rbmonline.com

As for NK cells - I am in a dilemma too - I have been looking at those above 2 medical research sites and I have found trials for and against NK cells treatment. Some say it doesn't help at all, others say it can harm and other findings are that it is worth trying. The one paper I did find stated that the blood test figure can be misleading and you really need a biopsy from the lining to test for the cells - as this is where they are most active. I think this does sound more likely - but the only place I have found doing this is currently a research trial study in Liverpool.

One paper did suggest taking the prednisolone bet. Days 1-21 to get the cells sorted before implanation - yep this sounds a good idea too.

If I do decide to go again at least I know where I stand with Cons. support.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls  

Hope you are OK xxxx

Like Paula I feel as though I should apologise to you for not being on more-last week was just pure hell at work!!!    

Also though I feel as though I do suffer a bit from digging my head in the sand with my problems and seem to have been doing it more than usual lately-just a coping strategy I guess!!!! 

Thanks Sue-I hope it goes well too-interesting sperm test-who suggested that to you-Bart's or Nuffield??

Also Sue just wanted to ask-when you looked into NK cells did you go through St Marys Paddington - this is what Bart's have suggested for me-although part of me is still tempted to just go myself to Dr Beer in the states-he seems to do a very in depth analysis and makes a number of links between endo and recurrent ivf or miscarriage failure-I think its just about having the courage of your convictions-which I can often lack!!!!   

Good news though is that I am starting my treatment with Dr Zhai in a couple of weeks-who knows!!! But I feel its worth a try!!    

Hope the stimming is going well       

Little good luck dance for you xxxxx

Hi Lou-sorry to see you have had a tough time too xxxx  

Take care  

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Maddy

Don't worry - I think it's normal we all stick our head in the sand at times. Just be fortunate that you are a lucky one and take it out sometimes. I know some people that I think they have cemented their's in 

It was the Nuffield that suggested we take that test - he had been doing some research and had even gone to the US or Canada? to check out the research and see the researcher himself. He has since seen men with excellent boys now come back with this test showing faulty.

His main concern that we will always get a bfn if this is the prob - so do the test and then for peace of mind it is worth knowing whether to use the Frosties ever, esp when paying rent.

I haven't been to Barts yet to see what they wish to do with me - nice replies only pls. 

On the NK cells I went to Dr ******* at his Harley St Clinic - at the time my research showed that it was only him and Dr Beer testing for it. Not sure if St Mary's have included it in their tests yet.

I believe Dr Beer is more thorough and does do more tests than Dr *******.

I have read in some articles on those research sites that NK cells does seem to feature in Endo women and be a significant link.

Did you see the Horizon prog. about the M/c clinic at St Mary's - it was on when I was in hosp so about 19th Jan.

Here's the link for the write - up http://www.bbc.co.uk/sn/tvradio/programmes/horizon/heartbeat.shtml

altho. they were clever with their wording so you don't really know what tests they were doing or not - immune issues. They did say that steriods helped. Which was interesting cos the Doc I saw at Barts was steriods no way.

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy

Have you done Dr Beer's test http://www.repro-med.net/tests/immtest.php


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi

Had my baseline scan this morning and everything was fine to start stimming (lining was 2.5mm) although I may have a couple of little cysts on one ovary. Saw another nurse this time (Catherine) who was very nice and helpful.  However, whilst I was waiting to see her I had a look through my file and saw that none of the most recent consent forms were there and my FSH, LH and E2 levels on my chart were the ones from April 2004! So all that hassle getting my bloods done through my GP and faxing them up was a waste of time - I should have just taken them up with me today! Anyway, I've faxed them up to Catherine this afternoon (as I'm in work) to see if it affects the dose of Menopur I'm on.  I'm waiting for a call back...

I have to go up next Monday for a blood test to check FSH and E2 again and then a scan on Weds. Then we'll see how it's all going.

So step 2 has started at last.  Just about to have a chat with the 2 girls who work for me and tell them about the IVF as I'm going to have to have 3 half days off next week and I'd prefer to tell them why, rather than for them to speculate, which I am sure they are doing already.  As long as they don't blab to the rest of the office it should be fine.

Hope the other baselines went well today and that everyone else is doing well.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

,

Noodle and Hellie hope your scans went well today.   

My linings 3.5mm so I've had my first injection, a minor problem with the drug, but the nurse I saw was lovely, friendly, happy and helpful, think her name was Anne Marie.  So stage 1 over.  I need to go back Monday just for a blood test which is a pain but there you go.

Sue good to hear from you.  I hope your feeling better than you were?
You sound like you've been busy researching, but wouldn't it be so much better if all the research came to the same conclusion.  Must be hard to know what to do for the best.  
Take as much time as you need for yourself and come back fighting.  

Ronnie any news from you?

Hello lou, sorry to see you've had a rough time so far, as the girls have said it's the admin that seems to be the problem and the lack of BFP, well on this board anyway.  They have good results otherwise!
I've always felt they have monitored me well, hense the blood test on Monday for me, a 4 hour round trip for a drop of blood just to make sure the dose I'm on is right.  

Maddy no need to apologise what with work and life it's hard to always get on and I find inbetween TX it's nice to feel 'normal' and try to forget about IVF for a while.  Not easy I know.

Kyla hope your cold's better, I've had 2 since xmas and they've been nasty ones and like you I've struggled into work.  Didn't get any thanks for it though what about you?  

Take care 

Love Cally


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

I'm feeling a bit stressed out today after another baseline scan, I still can't stimm yet    I'm feeling very frustrated & upset about the whole thing now!! this never happened last cycle??

When I went last Tuesday my lining was 3.5mm which was good to start stimming, although the so called 28mm follie was the problem along with the high hormone levels, & of course no af at that time!!
Then I go up again today after sniffing for another week & having af in between, & my lining is 5.6mm?? really confused    & the follie turns out to be a cyst which has got bigger, so of course another blood test was done & my hormone levels had dropped from last time but still I have to sniff for another week  
Sorry girls to go on a bit but im so upset and need cheering up big time!!

hope you are all ok
noodle xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good evening Girlies

Been up in Milton Keynes from Sunday evening for 2 day meeting. Just got back so will make this a short one.

Hellie & Cal - Well done for getting through to the next stage. I bet you're relieved.

Nicky - Hun..  I feel for you! I had exactly the same problem as you & ended up being delayed by about 3 weeks.  You prob feel like you'll be sniffing forever, but hopefully next week, your lining will be thin enough to start stimming. Remember, not everyone react to the drugs in the same way & everyone respond to each cycle differently to the previous tx. We're just slow starters! 

Lou - Yes Barts admin really does let them down.  It's such a shame because if they're slicker, they'd be able to deal with so many more people. Their embryologists are fantastic..shame..

Sue - You've been busy!!! Have you heard from DH yet? How is he getting on in Canada?

As for me, I'm still waiting for my surge which will hopefully be in the next day or so. I have another scan tomorrow so a trip to London in the middle of work. I'm sure people at work think it's really strange for me to have 4 hour meetings nearly every week at the moment! 

My mum is down for the weekend to celebrate her birthday. Thankfully the place is still relatively tidy from Christmas so there won't be so much for DH to do!  

Maddy - Is Dr Zhai an acu? If so, do you have to travel into London for your appts?

Better go..still got another 3 hours before I can go to bed!! I'd make a lousy date tonight!!

Happy Valentine's Day everyone  

Ron
xx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Noodle how annoying for you, I can understand why your upset the sniffing seems to take forever at the best of times so to have an extra 2 weeks is frustrating.  But as Ronnie said your just slow starters and like Ronnie you'll get there in the end.

Try to stay positive because good things come to those who wait and wait and wait.  

Big hug coming your way hun  .

Love Cally


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - Oh honey, Im so sorry. How totally frustrating for you. I admit I wondered if your follie was a cyst but hopefully another week will sort you out - it worked for Ronnie.
I hope it goes okay when you tell your boss about it too, I know you were worried about that last time. Im around most of this weekend if you fancy a cuppa and a moan...


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to leave a message for Noodle (Nicky), I have just seen your post with regards to your scan, sorry to hear you have to sniff for another week.  Was thinking of you today and had hoped you would be moving onto your stimms  

Stay    and take care

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

for you Nicky-sorry to hear about the sniffing xx Have they suggested any reason to you why?

Sue have taken the test and it doesn't highlight a huge problem-have actuall got all the paperwork for Dr Beer but have been put off for some reason-not really sure why-was counting on being seen at both the lister and raj rai before my next cycle but think I may have to organise this myself-so may go with Dr Beer after all!!!

The document that came from the states is huge-if you want to see it though I am happy to photocopy it and send it for you Hun-just PM me xxxx

Girls-am feeling very nervous about going up to Barts again-just not sure I'm ready for all that intrusion again!!! Need to be more positive!!!!

Will let you know how it goes

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - see your head is not completely in the sand - you are slowly making in roads.  

I would be nervous too - but try not to be about going to Barts - you know you have a prob and the sooner the better that it's looked at and sorted.  I am sure it won't be too bad and your'll get through it - we always find a way to do that in hindsight.

That TV prog - said it took 3 months for an appt with Dr Rai (cos one of the couples featured said how shocked they were, they were thinking we know we have a prob and can do next Thurs - any good?) LOL.

Bearing in mind it took my little local GP's one wk to write a referral letter to the NHS Gynae hosp - imagine how long it takes at Barts.  Have they done it?

I think you should ask them when you are there - cos you are clearly concerned about going ahead with FET until you know all the facts - even if it means delaying FET until summer hols - if they've suggested Lister and St Marys - push for the offer of them.

Thanks for the offer of that docu but I have contacted them myself cos the test said I needed to seek help.  But I am going to wait for DH's test result first, before I look into anymore on me, me.


Nicky - sorry to hear about your setback - it's the hopes of moving on - but you will get there.

Have a good day

Sue


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Morning girls

Well, Catherine phoned back yesterday and said that she had found our consent forms and the doctor had worked out our drugs from the up-to-date blood results but had just written the wrong ones on the chart. So all should be fine - phew.

Nicky, I'm so sorry that you have another week of d/r'ing to go - you must be very frustrated. Fingers crossed for next week.

Cally, what bloods are you having done on Monday - is it FSH and E2?  I wonder why they aren't looking at LH as well? I agree that it is a bit of a pain (3 hours of travelling in total for 10 minutes there probably) but at least they seem to be bothering about monitoring me a bit more this time - I didn't have any bloods done at all during treatment last time which is why I only stimmed for 8 days as I already had a lot of follies when they did the scan, and EC was brought forward.

I told the 2 girls at work yesterday and they had been wondering what was up, as I thought.  They had been going through all possibilities and one was IVF, so they weren't completely surprised. They were very excited for me so I'm very glad I told them now.  It should make me a bit more relaxed at work as I won't need to keep making up excuses for why I'm off for all these half days.

Anyway, hope you are all fine

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls xxx

Helly glad it all looks like its going well for you x It is reassuring to have the blood tests done as well-at least you have a clearer picture of what to expect!!!!

Well I had my appointment today and have to go in and have a hysteroscopy and D and C-not sure when yet-but will keep you all informed-ASAP though if we are heading towards cycling soon.

Feel nervous but glad that it is all being looked into so thoroughly!!

I am really hoping that if the Zhai clinic and herbs can do anything for me it will regulate my cycles and deal with these hormonal imbalances!!!

Hope you are all ok
xxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy

I am sorry to hear your news and what looks like is going to be a setback.  Hope they get a date organised for you real soon.  Otherwise, you can sit and keep me company in the waiting room.

As you say it is reassuring that they are taking it seriously and looking into it.  When I had my previous Lap bet. tx - I saw it as a window - for them to check my insides so I was then ready in the knowledge "all was clear".

You never know this setback maybe for a reason - your Dr Rai appt. is in the post say.

It will be interesting what the Zhai clinic can find and do.

Helly - glad to hear that they finally seem to be sorting your paperwork and you feel a bit more confident in their monitoring.  I think the 1st time they just "sit back" on a we'll try basics and see what happens - so looks like they are stepping things up for you.


Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Sue xxx

You really are a star Hun!! Sue need to have a chat with you about something-is it ok if I PM you?

Hope everyone else has a good evening xxx

Lots of love to you all  
xxxxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

evening ladies!!

Thank you so much for all your lovely messages, its so nice that there are lovely girls like you guys that I can chat to, it means a lot to me  

I am feeling a bit more positive today even though its all still whizzing round in the back of my mind, just itching to get back up there & see what sniffing another week has done for me??

thanks once again girls, hope you are all doing well, will do some personals soon, take care all of you, hope to chat soon

love to you all nicky noodle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Ah Nicky x

That is so sweet I know that these boards have been a lifesaver for me and I'm sure will continue to be xx I have had a tough day today and sometimes find it hard to keep being positive-but luckily those feelings don't last long!!!!

Take care of yourself Hun xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - I'm no star really - just an outsider looking in and offering an opinion - like the other girls.

Of course you can pm me, no need to ask - never far away - I just hope I can help.  

Nicky - the reason we are all lovely - is cos with all been there and done it - so can truly understand what's happening.

There are tough times and days - for some reasons you don't know why and you can't be positive all the time.

The main thing is - to carry on with your life, enjoying yourself with DH (most important), family and friends - and confide in people whom you can trust to explain the downtimes etc.

Hope you are having a relaxing evening.

Sue x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good evening Girls

I echo Sue said - You can't be strong all the times & this is why we all rely on each other here to support/advice/hug/knock some sense into us sometimes!! 

Went for my scan today - looks like I've got 2 follies (prob making up for last month!). One is 14.5 & the other is 14 so just waiting for my surge..can you have a surge dance for me please?  

Thanks

Ron


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi girls

Ron - err, the surge dance, well, I can try ........ can't make any promises though. There's a lovely verse I read once that said you should "Dance like no-one's looking" so I'll give that a try for you. Best of luck.

Nicky - how's the sniffing going for you this week? I hope the time goes quickly and you get to stimming next week.

Hello to everyone and good luck

Ginger xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I think this is the first time we've been asked to do a surge dance - usually they are not req'd 


































turned it into a disco 

I stayed up hoping DH would make contact - but it seems not so goodnight all.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

A little surge dance just for you.....

        

Hows that!!!!!

And here's a stimming dance....

         

A sniffing dance....

        

And finally an in betweeners dance....

         

xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy & Sue

Thanks for my surge dance & all the other dance routines..you both made me laugh!!! 

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning xxx

One more dance for you....

The chinese herb dance-

        

xxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Have had a long think about things and have pretty much decided to go with Dr Beer for immune testing-head is truly coming out of the sand girls!!!

I have decided I need to be more pro active in my treatment!! There definitely has to be a market position out there for an IF planner ( a bit like a wedding planner!!!)

I just feel that most of us are stabbing in the dark-well I certainly am, there are so many things to try out there and it is hard to know what decisions to take for the best!!

I have contacted Dr Beer again and have decided that I am NOT waiting for appointments at the Lister and St Marys-I need to take more control!!!!

I also took my herbs this morning-it made me laugh because they looked exactly like pot pourri-this morning they did not smell the best and the taste was not great-but I managed to get the full cup down!!! Who knows if it will make a world of difference but it is something I just had to try and I am praying I will become one of Dr Zhai's miracles!!

Hope you're all ok xxxxx

Heres a morning dance for you all

        

Love Maddy xxxxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Its really good to hear all your news, I have been popping in and keeping up to date, but thought I'd post to say hi.  

Nicky- really sorry to hear about another week, it must feel so frustrating, but you will get there, got big fingers crossed for next week  

Hope everyone else's tx and in-between time continues to go ok, thinking of u all lots.  I have got to get on and book our follow-up, but just haven't been able to face it yet.  Just had a job interview and applying for lots of things at the moment, will just see how it all goes and then back on to IVF business!!

I like the idea of an IF planner, Maddy  

Heatherxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Heather - I still haven't xc my appt with Barts on 11 March so if they can't fit you in before, you are welcome to have mine!

Good luck with your interviews.

Maddy - You've gone dance crazy!!! They are brilliant - really makes me chuckle apart from the chinese herb dance..they look scary!!

Sue - Mum's down - it's not been too bad..!

Still haven't surged - what's wrong with me? If I'm still getting the blank circle I'm giving the Lister a call tomorrow morning & see whether they want to scan me or if they're worried - I'll be on day 16 tomorrow!

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - your dances were so much better than mine - cos you were more considerate and danced for everyone.

Gosh I wish I didn't know you were a teacher - typing with you in mind makes me work harder  

Ron - I think the chinese herb dance needs to be scary looking cos they are - scary looking and from reading Maddy's post scary tasting - but they do work for some.    Ron is your cycle longer than 28 days cos that means that maybe you are too early to surge?

Heather - it's really good to hear from you and know that you are still planning - I was thinking of your whereabouts today actually.

Reading a new book - Endos A Key to Healing and Fertility through nutrition.  Was planning to read it page by page - but have jumped to the middle cos it has a section on Endos being a autoimmune disease recs taking Selenium (yeast free), Vits A,C and E, Echinacea (in 3 wk batches), Coenzyme Q10, Zinc, Magnesium, B-complex Vits.

It also says that "if you have unexplained or if endos seems to be blocking your f, request tests for auto-antibodies for thyroid, coeliac disease IgE & IgG, genitourinary infections and steroid hormone levels".

It also mentions that if you are zinc and Vit B deficient - then folic acid will not be effective which is worth bearing in mind when they ask us if we are taking folic acid.

Sleep well - I will I''m on my own  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good morning Girls

Help!!!

I've done both a Clear Blue digital (which is what I've been using for a week) & First Response (which I bought yesterday) OPKs this morning - the digital shows no surge (again) but the 1st Response show a clear surge (both lines the same).  So I did them again & got the same result.

Have I surged or haven't I??  

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Ron...

How confusing-can't give you any advise there HUn-although I presumed the digital being the most expensive was the most reliable-but maybe not!?!       

Call the Lister and see what they suggest-let me know

xxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Any news Ron?

Hope you're ok xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Received a letter from nuffield today about my consult with them.

They explain the DH sperm test a bit more -

"They look at the sperm quality in more depth. The evidence suggests that men with normal sperm parameters, show that there still maybe a prob. achieving pg. Some men, with borderline DNA fragmentation can achieve a pg but the pg results in m/c".

To do the test we have to ask the nuffield for a request form and they arrange for him to go to London for the sample. The result takes up to 3 wks to come back.

Still surfing and I found this place - www.tdlplc.co.uk - http://www.tdlplc.co.uk/testinfo/lt_semen.htm - that seem to offer the test - so if you are interested in trying off your own backs contact them.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Sue x Will have a look definitely-anything is worth looking into!

Have you received anything from Dr Beer yet? have been in e mail contact with them and have been given the first steps of what to do. I think especially for endo and anyone with IVF failures immune issues is worth looking into!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy

do look into it - what do you think about those tests mentioned in that book I mentioned last night - they are not tests I have heard of before or that have been suggested ?

I have received an email from Dr Beer's office explaining what we need to do to register - are you going ahead right now? I am waiting until I know whether I need a Lap or not.

BTW - sure Ron won't mind but she was summoned up to the Lister - we wait.

Sue <..>


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Sue

Thanks for the update on Ron-will wait to hear xxxx  

To be honest Hun I don't know that much about it-I have got a similar book "Endo...-A key to healing through nutrition"- who wrote your book-this one is by Dian Shepperson Mills.

I have changed alot of my diet but am not as strict as I could be-I guess there is a specific endo thread on here somewhere-maybe I should go looking   

Are you actually taking any supplements at the moment? I'm not taking anything-did have a quick look on Zita West website but didn't feel I should order without advice and to be honest with Dr Beer and Dr Zhai on the go it all feels a bit like overkill-and whilst I am at work there are only so many days out a girl can have!!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy

we are talking about the same book - I was trying to read it page by page, but I'm feeling weighed down by it, so now just picking out to read what stands out.

The section about auto immune is p. 174 - 181 - the tests are mentioned in the summary on p. 181.

On the diet it particular says we shouldn't eat dairy - I wonder if this is true - I hadn't eaten dairy for a long time, then Christmas I started including it my diet and have now built it up to near normal - and I sit here in pain for days.

It also says if you have Endo pain avoid wheat - for other reasons I have avoided wheat and the diet is not easy too handle so...

I'm not taking anything at the mo. given them all a break - am also considering that hair analysis test and am thinking I should let my system be as nat as poss. to get an accurate result on what I could be missing.

I think you should concentrate on what you are trying at the mo.

Sue .


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I too do not eat dairy-well not quite true cheese and butter can be a weakness-but not often!!! I use soya as an alternative.

Couldn't manage the whole wheat thing-wheat free pasta was awful!!!!

Instead we eat a mainly organic diet and as far as I can I cook from base ingredients.

You're right though-there can be complete overkill if you try too many things xxxx

Any news from Ron yet? xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Am checking out the book now xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

No news from Ron yet - sorry but I keep thinking "you have new msg" is her - and then it's you -  

I don't actually know time of her appt other than she was leaving Bn at 12.

Now soya, see that's been flagged up as another prob - there was announcement yr or so back saying soya affected fertility - I have been through the soya milk phase but I remember it didn't affect me at the time - cos I am a goat milk drinker.   My dairy is now mainly confined to yoghurt and ice cream.   I use goat milk (which is different from dairy) for cheese, butter.

So yet another dilemma for you.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Point 3- about the vits a c e and selenium-I thought they were advised to improve the sperm count?

Where do you think we should request these tests?
xxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Bugger!!!

I've been drinking soya for ages!!

I officially give up!!

Ready meals and constant wine here I come


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Will try goats milk-just found the soya article on BBC website x

What's it like  

I'm just about dealing with the herbs

      

Sorry just brought on another dance xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I have them here cos if DH needs help after this new test it says Vit A, C, E and carnitine - I guess it is still fertility in either sex that they help.

I think the Gp is a poss.  they could certainly do the Thyroid T3 and T4 (or you could go to the Vet - my Bill has those), they should be able to do the coeliac, IgG, IgE tests.   Not sure about the infections.   They could do the steroid hormone levels - but they may not understand the results in relation to IF.

From what I understood St Mary's done similar tests - I know they mentioned thyroid.

Sorry about the soya - I did have the article somewhere in this stack - unless I binned it - excellent prob solved - it applied to soya beans too etc.  Get DH off of it as well.  And if you want to go to extremes start checking all ingredients - lecithin could be soya - now your getting in compulsive disorders.  

Goats milk is good - my DH says he can't taste the difference from cows milk - which is great cos he hated all the other milks I've been through - but it is much gentler and safer than cow plus is not dairy.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Maddy - I'm sorry to have caused you to worry..  I had to leave for London pretty much straightaway as Sue can vouch for me!! But I'm back!

I phoned the Lister again & they told me that they're sure that I've surged. However, to ease my mind & leave no doubt, I could inject myself with ovitrelle so that I'll OV for sure this weekend.  They'll ring & let me know on Monday how my frosties are doing & hopefully if they survive the thaw ET is on Tuesday!!!!

I picked up the drugs & found that they've given me botty bombs too  

What happens if I have the ovitrelle tonight but I OV in the meantime?

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Ron

Glad you look like you're on track xx

Its confusing though that the OPKs gave you different results   

How are you finding getting out of work-does it cause you much stress?

Fingers crossed for a smooth transfer  -how many frosties have you got?
xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy

Yes, thank goodness! I can plan things again!!! 

I'm glad I used another brand otherwise I'd never would have known & prob miss it again. Who says natural fet is straightforward

I've actually got today & next Monday booked off because my Mum is down at the moment - it's her birthday this weekend & I said I'll cook a meal for her. But I've been very lucky at work because my boss's sister has gone through IVF so he's been really really understanding.  With this cycle of FET, I booked my appts around 2-2.30pm..get into work between 8-8.30am..worked till about 12:30 then hop on a train to Victoria.  I'm usually back at my desk around 4ish. If I work till 5:30-6pm I would only lose about 90 minutes.  It's so much easier than if I was at Bart's - at least I know I'd only be at the Lister for half an hour tops!

I've got 2 frosties & 2 follies at the mo, so we're thinking of doing a bit of bms this weekend to maximise our chances!!!! (Sorry TMI!)  

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - thanks for that info - lovely thought in our heads now - everytime we wonder how you are doing this w/e and your mum in the house too    

Disgusted of almost Tunbridge Wells

x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, that's just it..you don't do 'it' with your parents in the house, do you But then I thought 'What the hell, how many chances are you going to get?'  May wait until she's truly asleep & hope the bed doesn't squeak!  

Shameless in Brighton
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh pleeeeeeasssssse - I can't stop now   

I guess it is your house - different rules and all that.


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hee hee, you go girl Ron!!   Hope you have a lovely weekend, and things go OK with OV'ing

Sue and Maddy - its a nightmare isn't it all these potential things to stop etc?  I get so confused by it all.  Hope you get sorted ok with Dr Beer though

Still not heard about the job, so don't think i've got it, ah well, not too worried.  Have good weekends all,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

What a picture-will be thinking of you    

What is bms-sorry just being stupid  

Heather-hi Hun-shame about the job-don't give up hope yet though!!!   

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Baby making sex

Heather - good to hear from you - maybe it's still early days and if not there is always a better job elsewhere.  V. brave to be considering another job knowing you might be need time off and getting pg.

Hope everyone has a great w/e - having fun.

My DH comes home and no we won't be doing a Ron & DH!

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Have a great weekend everyone xxxx

I disagree Sue i think we should all "do a Ron"    

 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Heather - Sorry you dont think you got the job - dont give up yet though.

Sue - I will be ''doing a Ron'' as its the start of the BD marathon for us - Im CD9 today. Must remember to get some OPKs actually!

Ron - I was thinking it might take longer to O when you have two follies. My FET cycle I had two too and I didnt surge until CD15 - that's late for me. I dont like the Clear Blue Digitals - the normal ones are much better. Oh I see the hospital agree with First Response  Fingers crossed for the safe de-frosting of your embies.
Wow, your cycle is sounding so similar to mine - we BD'd too (we call it Baby Dancing) in the hopes of hitting one of four. Im really hoping you get the result I didnt! At least I didnt have my mum in the house!!!!!  

Laughing in Polegate


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok - everyone I hope you all enjoy your BMS or BD (Kyla with your comment on changing positions the other day and now baby dancing - the mind could wander as to what your doing).  

So I don't sound a real killjoy not joining in with the gameplan this w/e - particularly with my DH's first w/e home we will not be active - cos I am in pain - still awaiting AF.

Off to bed - have fun

Sue x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Girls

Is anyone up I've now got a dilemna..I took another clearblue digital OPK just out of curiosity & I've now got a smiley face!!!!

Do I inject the ovitrelle or wait until I OV naturally??

Confused in Brighton


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

As you had a line with the first response and the advise then was to still 
inject even now you have a face I would still inject.  You know then you 
have peace of mind you have ov'd in the next 48 hours and done.  No need to 
keep testing or anything.

does this help - I would inject.

Sue no longer in bed x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Would it be too late if I wait & phone Lister tomorrow before I inject?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Ron-hope you managed to sort things out last night Hun-it always seems that those really worrying times happen late at night when the doc is well and trully at home.

I apologise if this is really long and irrelevant for most of you but I've copied some info on endo and immune issues over from another site (fertile thoughts), thought this might be especially useful for you and I Sue who are thinking about this right now xxx

1) Am J Reprod Immunol. 2003 Jul;50(1):48-59.
Immunology and endometriosis.

Berkkanoglu M, Arici A.

Division of Reproductive Endocrinology, Department of Obstetrics and Gynecology, Yale University School of Medicine, New Haven, CT 06520-8063, USA.

PROBLEM: Accumulating data suggests that aberrant immune responses during retrograde menstruation may be involved in the development of endometriosis. METHOD OF STUDY: The role of immunology in the etiology of endometriosis is reviewed and summarized from the available literature. RESULTS: Immunologic factors may affect a woman's susceptibility to implantation of exfoliated endometrial cells. Immune alterations include increased number and activation of peritoneal macrophages, decreased T cell reactivity and natural killer cell cytotoxicity, increased circulating antibodies, and changes in the cytokine network. CONCLUSION: There is substantial evidence that immunologic factors play a role in the pathogenesis of endometriosis and endometriosis-associated infertility. Decreased natural killer cell cytotoxicity leads to an increased likelihood of implantation of endometriotic tissue. In addition, macrophages and a complex network of locally produced cytokines modulate the growth and inflammatory behavior of ectopic endometrial implants.

PMID: 14506928 [PubMed - in process]

------------------------------

2) Am J Reprod Immunol. 2002 May;47(5):269-74.
Endometriosis in reproductive immunology.

Ulcova-Gallova Z, Bouse V, Svabek L, Turek J, Rokyta Z.

Department of Obstetrics and Gynecology, Charles University and Faculty Hospital, Pilsen, Czech Republic. [email protected]

PROBLEM: Endometriosis is suggested to represent an autoimmune disorder, but what is the prevalence of autoantibodies to antigens relevant to reproduction? METHOD OF STUDY: The humoral immune response to the women with endometriosis (stage I-II: 261 women; stage III-IV: 62 women) in serum and in peritoneal fluid was investigated compared with 101 healthy women. Enzyme-linked immunosorbent assay (ELISA) was used in all the women for the detection of seven antiphospholipid antibodies [antiphospholipid antibodies (aPLs) against cardiolipin, L-phosphatidyl (ph)-serine, ph-glycerol, ph-inositol, ph-ethanolamine, phosphatidic (ph)-acid and against beta2-glycoprotein I] of class IgG, IgA, and IgM. A passive haemmagglutination method and ELISA (BioGen) was used for assessment of antizona pellucida antibodies (aZP), tray agglutination test (TAT) and indirect mixed anti-imunoglobulin reaction test (MAR-test) for the determination of sperm antibody levels. RESULTS: Endometriosis I-II were associated with higher serum and peritoneal fluid levels of aPLs against inositol, cardiolipin, ethanolamine, and beta2-glycoprotein I. Forty percent of patients were positive for aZPA. CONCLUSIONS: Patients with lesions of endometriosis stage I-II had more autoantibodies than those with stage III-IV, and may be immunologically more active. This result may be significant for future treatments such as in vitro fertilization and embryo transfer.

PMID: 12148541 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

---------------------------

3) Reproduction. 2002 Feb;123(2):217-26.
Peritoneal environment, cytokines and angiogenesis in the pathophysiology of endometriosis.

Gazvani R, Templeton A.

Department of Obstetrics and Gynaecology, University of Aberdeen, Foresterhill, Aberdeen, AB25 2ZD, UK. [email protected]

Endometriosis, defined by the presence of viable endometrial tissue outside the uterine cavity, is a common condition affecting 2-3% of women of reproductive age. Today, a composite theory of retrograde menstruation with implantation of endometrial fragments in conjunction with peritoneal factors to stimulate cell growth is the most widely accepted explanation. There is substantial evidence that immunological factors and angiogenesis play a decisive role in the pathogenesis of endometriosis. In women with endometriosis, there appears to be an alteration in the function of peritoneal macrophages, natural killer cells and lymphocytes. Furthermore, growth factors and inflammatory mediators in the peritoneal fluid, produced mainly by peritoneal macrophages, are altered in endometriosis, indicating a role for these immune cells and mediators in the pathogenesis of this disease.

Publication Types: 
<sum> Review 
<sum> Review, Tutorial

PMID: 11866688 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

----------------------

4) Am J Reprod Immunol. 2001 Nov;46(5):318-22.
Increased natural killer-cell activity is associated with infertile women.

Matsubayashi H, Hosaka T, Sugiyama Y, Suzuki T, Arai T, Kondo A, Sugi T, Izumi S, Makino T.

Department of Obstetrics and Gynecology, Center for Growth and Reproductive Medicine, Tokai University School of Medicine, Kanagawa, Japan. [email protected]

PROBLEM: An increase in natural killer (NK)-cell activity has been observed in women with unexplained recurrent miscarriages. Because of the many similarities between infertility and early pregnancy loss patients, we investigated whether infertile women had raised NK-cell activity. METHOD OF STUDY: We tested 94 infertile women who, in spite of treatment, were unable to conceive for 6 or more months. NK-cell activity was measured by using a chromium-51 release cytotoxicity assay. with K562 human myeloid leukemia cells as targets. RESULTS: NK-cell activity of the infertile group (mean +/- SD; 40.2%+/-14.7) was significantly higher than the control group (31.5%+/-11.9, P < 0.0001). The increased NK-cell activity was not associated with age, infertile duration, depression scores, treated hyperprolactinemia, or treated endometriosis. CONCLUSIONS: In certain patients, elevated NK-cell activity may be considered an independent risk factor for infertility.

PMID: 11712759 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

--------------------

5) American Journal Of Reproductive Immunology
Volume 50 Issue 5 Page 427 - November 2003

Increased Production of Tumor Necrosis Factor-alpha by Peritoneal Fluid Mononuclear Cells Induced by 60-kDa Heat Shock Protein in Women with Minimal to Mild Endometriosis

Takahiro Noda, Takashi Murakami, Yukihiro Terada, Nobuo Yaegashi, Kunihiro Okamura

Problem: We sought to examine the role of Hsp60, a 60-kDa stress-responsive protein (hsp60) with potent immunostimulatory properties, in the pathophysiology of endometriosis. We investigated the response of peritoneal fluid mononuclear cells (PFMCs) to hsp60 to identify differences in PFMCs between women with and without endometriosis.
Method of study: PFMCs from women with or without endometriosis were incubated with hsp60 in vitro. The release of tumor necrosis factor (TNF)- was measured by enzyme-linked immunosorbent assay (ELISA). Results: The rapid secretion of TNF-a was observed following the exposure of PFMCs to hsp60. PFMCs from women with minimal to mild endometriosis produced greater amounts of TNF-a in response to hsp60 stimulation than levels seen in cells from women without endometriosis.
Conclusion: Hsp60 may play a role in the activation of peritoneal immunity in patients with minimal to mild endometriosis

-------------------------------

6) Med Hypotheses. 2003 Jan;60(1):84-8.
Endometriosis is sustained by tumour necrosis factor-alpha.

Bullimore DW.

Barnsley District General Hospital Trust, Barnsley, UK. [email protected]

Endometriosis is a common gynaecological disorder causing pain, infertility, and emotional distress. Evidence presented here suggests that abnormal production of tumour necrosis factor-alpha (TNF-alpha) is required for the establishment and maintenance of endometriosis and also is responsible for the associated infertility through its effect on sperm motility and function and oocyte development. Infliximab, which blocks TNF-alpha function, could be used in the treatment of endometriosis to reverse the above effects.

Publication Types: 
<sum> Review 
<sum> Review, Tutorial

PMID: 12450770 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

------------------------

7) American Journal Of Reproductive Immunology
Volume 51 Issue 5 Page 364 - May 2004

Killer Inhibitory Receptor CD158a Overexpression Among Natural Killer Cells in Women With Endometriosis is Undiminished by Laparoscopic Surgery and Gonadotropin Releasing Hormone Agonist Treatment

Nagamasa Maeda, Chiaki Izumiya, Tomoaki Kusum, Takayuki Masumoto, Chika Yama****a, Yorito Yamamoto, Hiroyoshi Oguri, Takao Fukaya

Problem: Natural killer (NK) dysfunction is considered to contribute to the pathogenesis of endometriosis. In this study, we investigated the host immune response to endometriosis in terms of killer inhibitory receptor (KIR) expression by NK cells.

Method of study: We compared cells from Japanese women laparoscopically diagnosed with endometriosis and treated with laparoscopic surgery (n = 9, 1 month after laparoscopic surgery (n = 36), and 12 weeks after gonadotropin releasing hormone agonist (GnRHa) treatment (n = 1 to cells from 104 women with other laparoscopic diagnoses. KIR expression by NK cells was assessed in peripheral blood and peritoneal fluid samples by flow cytometry.

Results: In women with endometriosis, the percentage of CD158a-expressing cells among CD16-expressing NK (CD158a+NK) cells in both peritoneal fluid and peripheral blood was significantly higher than in control subjects. No significant differences in proportion of CD158a+NK cells were identified between peripheral blood NK cells sampled before and 1 month after laparoscopic surgery, or 12 weeks after initiating GnRHa treatment.

Conclusions: Increased percentage of CD158a+NK cells in peripheral blood from women with endometriosis was undiminished by laparoscopic surgery and GnRHa treatment; the persistence of CD158a+NK cell excess is probably related to NK cell suppression in endometriosis. This overexpression may represent a risk factor for development of endometriosis and its recurrence after treatments

---------------------------

 Hum Reprod 2002 Oct;17(10):2715-2724 
High rates of autoimmune and endocrine disorders, fibromyalgia, chronic fatigue syndrome and atopic diseases among women with endometriosis: a survey analysis.

Sinaii N, Cleary SD, Ballweg ML, Nieman LK, Stratton P.

Pediatric and Reproductive Endocrinology Branch, National Institute of Child Health and Human Development, NIH, 10 Center Drive, Building 10, Room 9D42, MSC 1583, Bethesda, MD 20892-1583, Department of Epidemiology and Biostatistics, School of Public Health and Health Services, The George Washington University, 2300 I Street N.W., Ross 120B, Washington, DC 20037 and Endometriosis Association, International Headquarters, 8585 N. 76th Place, Milwaukee, WI 53223, USA.

BACKGROUND: Women with endometriosis may also have associated disorders related to autoimmune dysregulation or pain. This study examined whether the prevalence of autoimmune, chronic pain and fatigue and atopic disorders is higher in women with endometriosis than in the general female population. METHODS AND RESULTS: A cross-sectional survey was conducted in 1998 by the Endometriosis Association of 3680 USA members with surgically diagnosed endometriosis. Almost all responders had pain (99%), and many reported infertility (41%). Compared with published rates in the general USA female population, women with endometriosis had higher rates of hypothyroidism (9.6 versus 1.5%, P < 0.0001), fibromyalgia (5.9 versus 3.4%, P < 0.0001), chronic fatigue syndrome (4.6 versus 0.03%, P < 0.0001), rheumatoid arthritis (1.8 versus 1.2%, P = 0.001), systemic lupus erythematosus (0.8 versus 0.04%, P < 0.0001), Sjogren's syndrome (0.6 versus 0.03%, P < 0.0001) and multiple sclerosis (0.5 versus 0.07%, P < 0.0001), but not hyperthyroidism or diabetes. Allergies and asthma were more common among women with endometriosis alone (61%, P < 0.001 and 12%, P < 0.001 respectively) and highest in those with fibromyalgia or chronic fatigue syndrome (88%, P < 0.001 and 25%, P < 0.001 respectively) than in the USA female population (18%, P < 0.001 and 5%, P < 0.001 respectively). CONCLUSIONS: Hypothyroidism, fibromyalgia, chronic fatigue syndrome, autoimmune diseases, allergies and asthma are all significantly more common in women with endometriosis than in women in the general USA population.

PMID: 12351553 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

-----------------------

9) Hum Reprod. 1995 Dec;10 Suppl 2:91-7. 
Exploring the mechanism(s) of endometriosis-related infertility: an analysis of embryo development and implantation in assisted reproduction.

Pellicer A, Oliverira N, Ruiz A, Simon C

Instituto Valenciano de Infertilidad, Valencia University School of Medicine, Spain.

Several retrospective analyses of our in-vitro fertilization (IVF) and oocyte donation programmes have been carried out in an attempt to gain clinical knowledge of the factors implied in the aetiology of endometriosis-associated infertility. In a first approach, a comparison was made of the IVF outcome between 96 cycles in 78 patients with tubal infertility and 96 more cycles in 59 women with endometriosis. The results indicate that endometriosis patients had a poor IVF outcome in terms of a reduced pregnancy rate per cycle (P < 0.0004), a reduced pregnancy rate per transfer (P < 0.002) and a reduced implantation rate per embryo replaced (P < 0.003). In a second study, we addressed the analysis of patients undergoing oocyte donation. The results showed that patients with this disease have the same chances of implantation and embryo development in vivo as other recipients when the oocytes come from donors without known endometriosis. However, when the results of oocyte donation were classified according to the nature of the oocytes donated, patients who received embryos derived from endometriotic ovaries showed a significantly (P < 0.05) reduced ability to implant compared with the remaining groups. In a third approach, we evaluated embryo development in vitro when women with and without endometriosis underwent IVF and embryo replacement 72 h after oocyte retrieval. We observed a significantly (P < 0.04) reduced number of blastomeres in embryos from endometriosis patients compared with controls, as well as an increased (P < 0.05) incidence of arrested embryos in vitro. Taken together, these observations suggest that infertility in endometriosis patients may be related to alterations within the oocyte which, in turn, result in embryos of lower quality, as demonstrated in our IVF programme, and a lower ability to implant, as shown in the oocyte donation model.

-------------------------------

10) Int J Gynaecol Obstet. 1993;40 Suppl:S21-7. 
Abnormal (auto)immunity and endometriosis. 
Gleicher N, Pratt D.

Center for Human Reproduction, Chicago, Illinois.

Immunologic abnormalities may precede endometriosis and be involved in its pathophysiology especially as it relates to the occurrence of infertility and pregnancy loss. Many cases of unexplained infertility may represent undiagnosed endometriosis. This is supported by the observation that immunologic profiles in endometriosis and unexplained infertility are very similar. It is argued that endometriosis is a systemic rather than local disease, thus requiring systemic therapy. Currently available medical and surgical techniques are effective in relieving symptomatology associated with endometriosis, although this is often temporary. A new clinical approach is needed that considers systemic presentation and likely immunologic pathophysiology.

If you are interested in exploring reproductive immunology, there are some specific things you can do...

First visit Dr. Alan Beer's web site at http://www.repro-med.net It's not the world's greatest web site, and definitely don't take the quiz. That's designed for non-endo women. In fact, endo women are the only women Dr. Beer accepts as patients BEFORE they've had failed IVF's or multiple m/c's! The thing to look at on his site, in particular, is the interview available on the left side of the home page. Download that and read it; it's really helpful.

Second visit and/or join the Yahoo immunology group at http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/immunologysupport/ You'll find a lot of endo women there, and it will help you start to make sense of the very complicated field of RI.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - gold stars and bubbles to you - that is major constructive.

You don't have this article which I found last night. Admittedly it is not the most pleasant forms of drug but it is interesting:

Women With Endometriosis Undergoing IVF Benefit From Treatment With GnRH Agonists
26 Jan 2006 http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/medicalnews.php?newsid=36624#

The live birth rate per woman was significantly higher in women with endometriosis who received gonadotrophin releasing hormone (GnRH) agonist for three to six months before commencing in vitro fertilisation (IVF), compared to control groups. The number of women who became pregnant was also significantly higher. These findings are published in the latest update of The Cochrane Library.

Endometriosis is a disease in which the lining of the womb (endometrial tissue) grows outside the womb. The condition causes menstrual pain and reduces a woman's fertility.

Women who use IVF or intra cytoplasmic sperm injection (ICSI) to circumvent sub-fertility are less likely to become pregnant if they have endometriosis, compared with women whose subfertility is due to problems with their fallopian tubes. It appears that endometriosis influences egg development and prevents the ovaries producing viable eggs. Treating women with GnRH agonists can reduce the extent of endrometriosis.

By conducting a systematic review of literature, Review Authors found that giving GnRH agonists to women with endometriosis for three to six months prior to fertility treatment produces more than a four-fold increase in the chance of becoming pregnant. "The chances of having a live birth are also increased, though currently the data is not strong enough to show how great that increase is," says lead author Professor Hassan Sallam, who works in Obstetrics and Gynaecology in Alexandria University, Egypt.

"At the moment there is no data showing whether the treatment leads to better eggs or better acceptance of embryos by the lining of the womb," says Sallam. There is also no data to show whether one particular agonist is superior to others, or whether the therapy has differential effects on women with mild or severe endometrial disease.

John Wiley & Sons, Inc. 
http://www.interscience.wiley.com

Hope everyone has a great day with plans.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

We're both doing really well with constructive use of time-like you said Sue each day could be like last week!!!

Unfortunately I already know that next week I'll be disappearing into the midst... I've loved having the time to chat on here xxxx

I have to say though Sue my body did not react in that way at all I had 4 months on GnRH before my first cycle and had a very poor response to the drugs-got 10 aggs but only 3 fertilized (with ICSI!!!!!) Only 2 went onto divide and they were of a poor quality!

Tho otherside of it is that I had had major surgery only 6 months before to clear all endo and cysts so I suppose its hard to tell what made the difference!!!

Who knows if even with all this research it will make a difference to the end result-but we'll know we've given it our best shot whatever happens!!!!

Will have a look at the article xxxx

Hope you're all having great weekends xxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just noticed I am a SR member!!!!

I guess its because I've been on so much recently!!!!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning - oops, afternoon girls!

DH is out today hopefully selling our car. We have two - one that we have had for only six months that is 3 years old (which we are keeping) and another that is 9 years old that we have had for 4 years. This is the one we are selling. Its a nice car but we just arent using it and whilst its not going to be worth much (DH thinks £550 I want £800 - could be £1000 if we had sold privately but dont want the hassle) it will save us money during the year on Tax and insurance etc...
Since we moved we live so near the train station that it isnt any bother to get the train when we need to and it is normally around the same price as petrol and parking so no difference. We want to sell it now before the car tax is due next week too  

Im doing a spot of housework while he is out as it is easier when he isnt under my feet!

Ronnie - I agree with Sue, I would definately take it. There isnt any harm and this way you will 100% know you have O'd.

Sue - LOL, I wish I was that flexible!  
The Endo piece was interesting as since finding out I have some I wondered if it would effect me but I seem to be okay egg-wise so I guess mine is mild.

Nicky - What you up to honey? Hope the continued sniffing isnt getting you down. 

Maddy - Its based on how many posts you have done. Once I reach 420 (soon I think) I will get GOLD. I think I got SENIOR at 150 or so?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I've just noticed you can't burst bubbles anymore - not that I was feeling wicked and wanted to - was giving actually.

Kyla - good luck with selling the car - a worry and financial drain sorted.
never assume that cos your Endos is mild - it won't affect you - it maybe - apparently it doesn't matter on the severity - same as lots of pain can mean mild but severe can mean no pain.

Maddy - thanks for putting kybosh on my miracle find - mmm - poss. back to the drawing board ?

I think it would be so great to take these articles to the Cons - for him to say "haven't heard or read this article, yep well done you - it sounds plausible - let's do it" - I know dream on.

I can't remember where I read it now - it was only last night but - Endos girls eggs are different in colour and texture normally they are like oatmeal - but if you have Endos they are cloudier - more like "gone off" - although it does not nec. disrupt achieving fertilisation.

Back to that Dian Mills book - P. 116 IVF - "research has indicated that IVF has the same benefit as Danazol in inc. the pg rate - 10%.  Other research shows that over 35 yrs with Endos have a better chance of pg with IVF.  Patients with autoimmune antibodies benefit more from IVF plus immunosuppressive drug treatment".

Well you won't be hearing from me for a bit - my DH should be here in the next half hour.  


Hope everyone is ok, having fun and doing really well.

Sue


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello All

Stimming still going well - getting a few aches which I am hoping are lots of follies growing!

Have just walked into town and back in the pouring rain so feel like doing nothing all afternoon now.

Got my bill for the IVF today so that'll be going on the credit card.  Also bought my train ticket for Monday morning's trip to Barts for the blood tests - as it's an early train it costs a lot more but I guess it's a small amount in the scale of things.

Hope you are all enjoying your weekends

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Helly - the £26 journey then  I know it well! I used to try to do the b/w getting the 9.04 train so I could save £13. Not much but reckon we have done about 20 trips or more so it does add up!

Sue - I noticed the bubble thing the other day. I quite often give a couple when I'm on. I think some people felt it could be hurtful if your bubbles went down.

We sold the car. DH called me about 30 mins after I posted to come get him from Seaford (where he finally got a good enough price). Got pretty much what I wanted but not quite. It's enough that we can put it towards the £950 bill we have for freezing the embies in Dec that we still havent paid. One more month of savings and I can send off the cheque. Feels like one more step towards FET again so that is good.


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls,

How you all doing? I haven't yet had a chance to catch up with all the posts yet, so I guess someone can fill me in??

Ky - the sniffing is really doing my head in now    but im back up at Bart's on tuesday for my 3rd baseline scan, so hopefully this time I can start stimms?? I'm not gonna count my chickens though!!

helly - when you back at Bart's again hun? hows the stimms going?
cal - & you hun hows it all going?

Ronnie - i need an update on you hunni, whats happening? I hope you are well??

Sue -  hows things with you hun?

Try to catch up with you all soon, take care
love & kisses nicky xxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Asked DP to guess how much the bill for the IVF was and he guessed £1000 more than it was, so at least psychologically he feels he's getting a good deal!

Nicky, I'm back to Barts on Monday for blood tests and then a scan on Wednesday to see how I am doing, so things are moving on.

Kyla, when I had to go up to Barts last year it cost about £27 but the train prices went up in January so it's now £32!  Unfortunately they want me there at 9am on Mon and 9.30am on Weds (in case I need another blood test) so I have to get the early trains. Friday's scan may be later (fingers crossed) so that'll only cost £13.50.  Can't believe how much more it costs if you have to go before 9am.

DP is cooking dinner and it smells lovely so I'm going to investigate.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - Let me know on Tuesday how it goes. Not much to update at the moment. Cal & Helly are stimming I think.
Ronnie O'd so will be doing FET on Monday/Tuesday all being well. Maddy & Sue are looking into further testing and Im twiddling my thumbs  

Helly - From Polegate now it is about £35! Outrageous really the difference. We did drive it a couple times when I had appointments just after 7/7 and that wasnt too bad but you never know about the traffic getting into the city.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope all the stimmers & the sniffers are doing OK! Nicky good luck for tomorrow hun..hope this is the week to move onwards & upwards!! I have everything crossed for you.

I heard from the hospital this morning..both my frosties have survived the thaw..one have 4 cells intact (which Sue thinks it's a girl!), the other a 3 cell (a boy!!).  Scheduled for ET at 11:20 tomorrow..eeek!!! Just hope they'll carry on dividing othewise I'll get a phone call from them tomorrow at 9am telling us not to bother coming in!

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

OOOOH Ronnie xxxxx

Will be thinking of you-a boy and a girl!!!!  

What theory is this!!!!!!

I have an appointment for this friday for my pre admission and will then have the procedure next thursday!!! Scared already girls-still at ;east it can through fairly quickly so we'll still be up for a FET in about 2 months time!!!!

XXXXXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy

Sue's theory is that the girl got herself perfect & organised whereas the boy is lagging behind..almost ready!!!!

I'm really sorry but what procedure are you having next Thursday? Have I missed something? Is it something to do with your endo?  

Ron


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is doing OK.  

Ronnie how exciting for you, stage 1 passed, fingers crossed for tomorrow.  A boy and girl it sounds so  perfect. 

Nicky 3rd time lucky for you tomorrow.  

Hellie and Ginger I hope things are going well with TX.

Maddy sounds like you have a few things on the go.  

Kyla hows the thumb twiddling going!

I had my bloods done this morning and Bart's have just phoned I need to up my dose from 0.3mils to 0.75mils of puragon as one of my levels is lower than it should be.  I've never had any sort of problem during TX before (been lucky I know) so hopefully everything will be OK on Wednesday.  I guess it's not even a problem, a hic-up.  

Take care all

Love Cally


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies,

OMG my appointment is tomorrow & I'm really nervous    I feel really stupid being nervous, but I'm worried as to what they will say to me??

Ronnie - good luck for tomorrow hunni, I will be thinking of you xx

Maddy - what is it you are having next Thurs Hun? sorry been a bit behind with all the posts  

KY - hello hunni, you still twiddling those thumbs ? hope your OK? xxx

Cally - there are always hiccups hunni, I should know all about that    I have nothing but hiccups!! Hope it all gets sorted for you Hun xx

hellie - how did the scan & blood tests go today Hun? hope all is OK? x

ginger - hows things with you hunni?

Sue - how you doing too Hun?

I will tell you all more once I have had the appointment tomorrow, lots of love to you all, take care sweeties
nicky xxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Well this might make you laugh girls - I finished my first scarf this weekend: Not sure what happened as I didnt think I was gaining stitches! I did seem to find the last ball of wool much fluffier so maybe that was it!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - Im keeping everything crossed that tomorrow's appointment goes to plan honey. Dont worry about being nervous - I always was too. Scared they would call it off or find something weird. Never did though and Im sure they wont for you either.

Cally - Sounds like a tiny hic-cup to me, nothing to worry about Im sure. Good luck Wednesday.

Maddy - I have to admit, I too was wondering why the D&C?

Im using OPKs this month and Ive noticed my O is later than it was before the EP. I used to O on CD12 but nothing so far. This is my third cycle after so maybe it will settle down again soon.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy

Sue's just poked my brain & reminded me the reason for your appt..I'm so sorry, my short-termed memory is absolutely rubbish!  I remember now! Good luck hun for Friday. Hope they find the reason why your AF is all over the place & for such a long time too.

Ron
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Morning Girls

I had my bloods done yesterday and I have to reduce my Menopur from 3 vials to 2 as I'm stimming too fast.  This is what happened last time although they didn't do bloods last time so they only found out when I went for my scan, and then they had to bring EC forward by 3 days.  I have a scan on Weds so we'll see how I'm doing then.

Good Luck with the FET Ronnie - I'm very excited for you.

Good Luck with your scan today Nicky - lets hope it's 3rd time lucky and you can start stimming.

Hope all is well with everyone else.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls and Hello to everyone

Maddy - understandably you are nervous about Friday - but I should imagine it is just going to be a chat with loads of questions and answers, and to tell you all about what to expect next wk.  Just remember if they are concerned then it is worth doing and you will be better after having it done.

Kyla - your scarf looks great - well done for persevering and achieving it - baby cardi next ?

Ron - let's hope you are coming home with good news - I reckon a girly will be on board at least  

Hellie & Cally - plsd to read that they are monitoring you closely isn't amazing one simple, quick blood test can show so much.

Nicky - hope Barts manage to cheer you up today and are more plsd with your hard efforts.  It's nat. to feel nervous about going, esp when previous appts have proved disappointing - scares you from going.

As for me AF yesterday and is "trying" harder than previous months - still have pain and discomfort - but not the severe stabbing pains that were making me cry last month.  So I've rung the Nuffield, they say the stabbing pains could have been the cysts bursting but the scan 2 wks ago showed either too many follies or cysts - poss. refilling.  As I am still in pain and AF is only trying then they've asked me in for a scan tomorrow.  So hopefully I will have answer too.

You are doing all really well and coping

Sue


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi everyone

Oh it's all happening now - so many appointments and scans and blood tests. I hope you are all coping well and staying positive.

My wonderful donor had 13 eggs collected yesterday and 8 have fertilised normally so we are for ET tomorrow. I just can't believe it's really happening and feel very emotional about things.

Best of luck to you all and lots of positive vibes and thoughts coming your way

Ginger xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good afternoon Girlies

Nicky - I really hope that you'll get some good news & you'll be stimming tonight.

Ginger - That's brilliant news. What time is your ET tomorrow?

Sue - Hope AF pain is still under control. Hopefully they'll have a better idea of what's going on down there tomorrow & you'll have a gameplan very soon.

Kyla - The scarf will come in handy for the coming week..I see that it's going to be 5'c tops..Brrrr...!

Hellie - I'm glad that they're keeping a closer eye on you this time around. Good luck with your scan tomorrow.  

Cal - Good luck with your scan on Wed too. It's good to hear that they are also monitoring you closely. I wonder if you, Hellie & Ginger will see each other there tomorrow?

Is the blood test whilst stimming a new thing at Barts?  I don't remember having any bloods done then, only d/r.

As for me, I've had a 7 cell & 5 cell embie transferred this morning.  We saw them on the monitor beforehand.  The transfer went really smoothly - they even used an u/s scan just to make sure it's in the right place.  Now for the 2ww..

Ron


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Oh well done Ron on your ET - so glad it went smoothy. How wonderful to see your little bundles of cells before they were transferred. I'll be joining you on the 2WW tomorrow at 11.00

Nicky - I hope it went well for you today and you can start your stimms today.

Hellie and Cal - I'll be at Barts at 10.45 for ET at 11.00 - good luck to both of you. 

Don't know if blood tests during stimming are new - or just for very special ladies? But it is good to know you're being carefully monitored. My donor and I felt very well looked after in the past week - we saw a lot of Catherine and Alicia who were both very supportive and encouraging - I hope you have equally positive experiences.

Right must go and shave my legs and paint my toenails for my very special visitors tomorrow - who I hope will stay for 38 weeks .......

Ginger xx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Ginger, my scan is 9.30am tomorrow so unless they are running REALLY late I won't see you. Fingers crossed for your ET.  I saw Catherine last week and she was really nice, so hoping I get her tomorrow too.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls, 

Just a quick update , I had some excellent news today, I can finally start stimms tonight & I'm  
The cyst is still there but the hormone levels are right down to 102 so i'm chuffed to bits, yipppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......  

I will do personals another time, but I do hope you are all ok
Love to you all
nicky - noodle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Noodle - Wow wow wow!!! Congrats!!! Happy stabbing  

Ron
x


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Great news Noodle     

Have fun  

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow loads of positive news!!!!  

Time for a dance.....

       

Nikki - I'm so happy for you Hun-at last you can get stimming-good luck with "the stabs"  

Ron-that sounds fantastic I am so pleased for you!!!! The embies have progressed really well- a 7 cell and 5 cell sounds fantastic-did they give any comment on them?
What are your plans for the next 2 weeks?

Just to let you all know the D and C is to remove the lining which is 3 times thicker than they'd like it to be especially as I'm on back to back pill-basically just giving me optimum chances for later!!!!

I have this really positive feeling     

Hugs to you all  

Maddy
xxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy

Love the dance..you're so good at them!!!

The embryologist was really pleased with their progress & doc said as the transfer went very smoothly, I stand a better chance than if he had to keep re-inserting the catheter again & again as it could disturb the embies & my lining. Overall very optimistic..we'll have to wait & see!

Good luck with your pre-admission on Friday & I hope the procedure isn't going to be too uncomfortable.  At least you'll be ready for your FET at Easter.

Ginger - Hope ET goes well tomorrow.

Will be thinking of everyone who's got their appt tomorrow! (Sue, Cal, Ginger & Helly)

Ronnie
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - I'm so happy honey! Great news!

Ginger - I think I was told not to wear nail polish for ET but I'm not sure why. Chemicals perhaps? Good luck tomorrow.

Ronnie - Whoohoo, sounds like your embies are doing really well. 7 & 5 cells is great - getting a good feeling for you this time!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

it's the smell that they advise you not to.  Nuffield also advised me not to wear any perfume, deodorant, make up etc cos of embies being sensitive to smell.  But didn't hear that at Barts.


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Evening girls, 

Wow what great news all around. It makes a lovely change, about time too.

Ronnie on the 2ww again and they sound like strong little ones. Heres hoping for a different result this time.   Have you got any plans for these 2 weeks?

Nicky great to see things are moving for you at last. You must feel relieved and now it'll really feel like your making progress. Whens your next appointment?

Ginger good luck for tomorrow.   Any plans to pass the time on the 2ww?
My appointments at 10.40 so we may pass each other.

Sue and Hellie hope your scans go well for you both.

Maddy hope it all goes well Friday and make sure you keep that positive feeling.

Kyla I love the scarf and whos to say the style won't catch on? 

Just to add I've always had a blood test on day 7 of stimms and with our first tx I even had a scan on the Monday!

So I guess it's almost time for the PUPO motto to be wheeled out for Ronnie and Ginger!     

Love Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello

Had my scan today - showed that Endos and cysts are still there - so decision made to try progesterone - Provera.  I can stay on this for awhile and hopefully that will stop the pain and cause the Endos and cysts to calm down or disappear.

Have another scan booked for 4 wks time to see if progress is being made.    The Lap is still an option - but it is invasive, needs recovery time and whilst it will sort the cysts and endos - it can't be guaranteed how long for.

DH got the paperwork for the SCSA test - and he just needs to book the time to go up to Wimpole St. for it.

I also asked about Endos being an auto antibody condition and the need to take immunosuppressant drugs.    He said before he was unbelieving of that connection - but he is now becoming more open minded and happy to look and investigate anything.  So I had a blood test for the antibodies and I bet it doesn't reveal anything.

On the NK cells subject - he believes it is a total waste of money, has no worth, and it has harmful effects.    I told him that there seemed to be a difference of opinion over NK cells blood test and a biopsy.  He agreed that the biopsy would be the most plausible result - but it is still expensive.

So quite plsd with my morning - well other than the row with my DH.

Hope you are v. plsd with your morning to Ginge - come home a happy bunny.

Cally & Hellie - hope your scans showed great things.

Who I have missed - prob. everyone - hope you are all ok.

Sue   (cos of DH)


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi girls

I am home with my feet up and I am indeed a happy bunny. All 8 embryos have divided and we had 2 transferred and 6 frosties. I really can't believe this is happening and feel very positive - I hope it lasts!!

Cally & Hellie - I hope you had successful scans today and things are progressing well.
Nicky - I hope your first stimming jab was not too painful.
Sue - it sounds like you had a busy morning but sounds like you got lots of good information and advice - I hope things with your DH are OK now.
Ron - I hope you're calm and resting and feeling positive

To everyone else - I send love and positive thoughts.

Ginger xxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello everyone

I'm back at work now after my scan this morning. Have 23 follies so they're a bit worried that I might over-stimulate.  Had another blood test done and they'll call me later to see if I need to reduce the drugs again.  I need to have another scan on Friday, and probably another blood test. When I went to book the scan they didn't have any time slots free. They were going to put me down at the end (11.40am) but that may not give them enough time to get my blood test results back in time for the lunchtime meeting where the doctors have to decide on EC dates etc.  So they'll let me know what time I need to go when they phone later.

So I'm a bit concerned about the over-stimulating thing, and they also found a couple of fibroids when they scanned me - one wasn't impacting the uterus but one was, although it's lower down than where they put the eggs back, so hope it won't be a problem.

Anyway, roll on phone call later...

Well done with ET's Ronnie and Ginger - hope you have relaxing 2ww's.

Hello to everyone else.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Scan went well after a delay of 50 mins and things are going as planned well almost. 

I saw a different Dr this morning and he mentioned about the Hydro in my right tube, it always gets a mention at the stimms stage but never at the baseline scan.  
I should point out at our follow up I asked if this could be a factor in the BFN's and was told by the Dr not to worry and as we had conceived before I didn't, I figured if a embryo had implanted before why shouldn't they again.
But today I stupidly asked if it is likely to make a difference to the outcome, I've read different things, like you do and know that it has been shown that the fluid can leak and maybe harmful to the embryos and can stop them implanting.  
He explained it very well, too well, at the early stage of tx it doesn't always show up but as you take more drugs the fluid builds up and gathers in the tube.  He went on to say that if this tx doesn't work it may well be worth having the tube removed.  Kind of felt he doesn't think it will work and the stupid thing is I felt quite positive until this morning.  So now not only do I feel like this tx is a waste of time but I'm worrying about what to do next already.  Why did I ask the bloody question?

I know if I was reading this I'd say if it helps to achieve our dream then it's worth it but I'm really upset to think I'd be giving up any chance of ever conceiving naturally.  Even though I know in reality the chance of that really happening is so remote it's stupid.  But if the tube goes it will never ever happen.  And if it doesn't a BFP may never happen.  Whoever said having a baby is the most natural thing in the world should be shot!

Sorry to go on about me me me but who else but you guys would understand?

Take care

Love Cally


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Cally - sorry to hear you're feeling a bit down. I can understand exactly how you feel as I had tube problems and had to make the decision whether to have them removed before IVF.  I quite agree about the feeling of never being able to conceive naturally (however small the chance) but I decided that the blocked tubes weren't doing any good where they were so had them out.

Quick update on me - Barts phoned back and as expected I have to reduce my Menopur to 1 vial tonight and none tomorrow and then scan on Friday. They're putting me in at 8.50am!!! Oh no, another 7am train.

Hope you all have good evenings.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Cally -  I know how you feel. Although my remaining tube is in okay nick, I pin my hopes on it too. What if I actually got the miracle conception? In reality I know I will only get PG through IVF but it must be hard knowing that is your only option (like Nicky).
I'm so sorry you feel down, please dont give up hope yet - we are totally due a run of good luck honey.

Nicky - How are the stimming shots going hon?

Ginger - Great news on your ET and fantastic that you have six frosties. What a great result for you! When is your test date?

Ronnie - When is yours too? Im thinking we will get a nice run of BFP's over a couple of days (being PMA and considering you two PUPO)


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Cal - I'm sorry to hear that you're feeling down.  Here's a 

Hellie - Another early start   At least they'll be able to get your bloods result on time & make a decision on when EC will be. Remember to keep drinking the water.

Ginger - Congrats on your ET. Let's hope they snuggle down & stay around for the next 8.5 months.

Sue - Hope you've made up with DH & he came home with a big bunch of flowers!!  

Nicky - Are you OK? How's the jabbing going?

Maddy - Hope they're not working you too hard!

Kyla - I test on 7 March. 

Thanks for PUPO - let's hope our luck changes for the better & we get some results - we're certainly due them!!!

Have a good evening girlies

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

PUPO

        

Lots of PMA here!!!!!

We definitely deserve a great change in luck xxxx

Cally I'm so sorry to hear you're feeling so down I know how you feel about the miracle conception-although very unlikely I am still holding out!! 

Unfortunately you are right Ron i am lost under a sea of work at the moment-am definitely thinking life has got to change for me soon!!!!

Am off work for a few hours tomorrow for my pre admission so hopefully it'll all go smoothly xxxx

Hope you've all had good days xxxxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi ladies,

How are you all, I've managed to get on the PC while dh is at work, yippee.  

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all you girlies going through treatment now, looking forward to seeing all of then BFP's shortly.

Kyla - how's things going with you, sorry I've not been able to catch up as there's soooo many new posts, when are you thinking of going again?

Sue - any conclusions as to the NK cell part, I really don't know what to do for the best, there's good and bad for each side really isn't there.  I'm still interested in having dh tested but our problem is because he has to have PESA so it means we'll have to transfer it from Barts and not sure how they're gonna feel about that but I'm due to go there soon for my info session so I'll ask then.

Ron - how's things going, hope the 2ww goes quickly for you, fingers are tightly crossed.

Nothing much to tell you from me, got our info session for FET on 8 March, won't be long before we go again, although this time round I'm planning to go to work during the 2ww, not by choice but just don't have enough holiday to cover it all.  Anyways off to cook dinner.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

I hope you ladies don't mind me positing on here but I often read this thread to see how you are getting on.  Last year I posted on the Barts thread as I was referred there for my NHS cycle and I was worried about EC under sedation.  A number of you were good enough to msg me to offer advice and I had my first consultation there on 31 Oct.   

I've read the last few posts about "miracles" and I hope you don't think I've come over all happy clappy but miracles can and do happen.  As you will see from my ticker my very own miracle happened and me, DP and my hospital come to that have absolutely no idea how.  I had been ttc for nearly 10 years.  As I say, hope you don't think I'm being smug or anything like that but I just wanted to let you know that it can happen and I hope you all acheive the BFP you are waiting for.  Good luck to all those ladies on the 2ww.  I will keep checking to see how you get on.  

With very best wishes.  Caroline.  xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Caroline

Many congratulations on your BFP!!!!! I bet you were in shock when you found out! 

Please keep us informed of your progress - it's so lovely to hear success stories.

Ronnie


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Girls - Anyone heard from Sue today? She's been very quiet, which is so unlike her!!!  

I hope she's OK.

Maddy - They are working you far too hard! Good luck tomorrow, hun..hope it all goes well.  

Hi Paula - Glad to see you're OK. I'm working during my 2ww too as like you I have to ration my hols just in case they are needed later on in the year.  Having said that I'm off sick today cos my cold has finally beaten me & I've been achy & have neuralgia (pain in my teeth & nose when I breathe in). 

Good luck with your appt in March. Do you know whether you'll be on medicated or natural FET? 

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - I havent heard from her, hope she is okay!

Caroline - I remember posting with you on a Barts thread from a while ago. Congratulations on your miracle. Always nice to hear.

Paula - Im not going again until June. Need to pay off the freezing bill first and also decided my body had been through quite enough already! Good luck to you for March!

Yucky day today wasnt it? Nasty on-and-off snow and so cold too.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Congratulations Caroline on your BFP  

I really hope we are going to be seeing lots more of those in the next few weeks and months x    

Sue - hope you're OK Hun-Ron's right its not like you to be so quiet xxxx  

PUPO...

    

Sorry girls just couldn't resist-just want you to know I have everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Evening,

Thanks for your support girls, I knew you'd have more understanding than anyone I know.  The main problem is it's easier to be negative sometimes and I'm going to try and not worry just yet.  

Caroline thats the sort of ending we all hope for so a big congratulations to you and I hope your enjoying it.

Ginger pleased to see everything went well yesterday.  When do you test?  

Ronnie just want to send positive and sticky vibes to you.   

Maddy hope it all goes well tomorrow.

Nicky hows the jabbing going?  Any nice bruises yet?  I have a few!

Kyla hope your enjoying just being a couple without the worry and stress of IVF.  

Hellie hope all goes well tomorrow with your scan and let us know when EC is.

Sue hope your alright and not in too much discomfort.  

I'll let you know how my scan goes and I should find out when EC will be tomorrow afternoon.

Have a good evening all

Love Cally


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hellie & Cal - Good luck with your scans tomorrow.   

Ron


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello all,

Hope everyone is doing well?

My scan went well and I've 13 follies on the left and 8 on the right, so they've done well since Wednesday.  I also had a blood test to make sure I wasn't over stimulated and I've just had the phone call to say everything is ok, I  just need to reduce back down to 110 units and EC will be on Tuesday at 12.15 pm, which is lovely no need for the rush hour train!

Hellie how did your scan go?

Nicky hope your injections are going well.

PUPO for Ronnie and Ginger.   

Love Cally


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi

Quick update from me as well - had the scan and blood test today and have had a call to say my EC is Tues as well - at 10.45am. So I may see you there Cally - I'll be coming out when you are going in!  I don't have to take any more Menopur, just Buserelin tomorrow and Sunday - then the trigger Sunday night.  

The only thing I'm a bit worried about is that some of the follies are 20mm already so I hope they won't be unusable by Tuesday.

Anyway, hope you all have a relaxing weekend - we're going to take it easy.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hellie & Cal - Well done you both!!!! This time next week there'll be another round of 2ww...I'm soooo excited!!!!

Heard from Sue this morning - she's got one of her heads again & hasn't been well.  I told her that we've all missed her as it's been really quiet!!!

ILs are coming over tonight so have a good evening everyone

Ron
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

evening ladies,

Just a fly in visit tonight I'm afraid, just to say my stimms are going well, I'm on day 4 now, up to bart's on Monday for scan & blood test!!
Hope everyone is ok, & I will catch up with you all some other time

Lots of love to you all, take care
nicky - noodle xxxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hellie and Cal-well done to you xxxx How exciting - especially that you may even meet up  

Will be thinking of you on Tuesday xxx

Nicky-glad everything is going well with you too Hun, hope those follies are developing nicely ready for Monday   

Just though I would make you Guys laugh...

Went for my pre admission yesterday-was told it would take about half an hour   

Actual appointment took about 15 mins    But was then sent to haematology(!?!) for bloods and had to wait 3 hours!!!!!!! The wait was 47 people when I sat down   

I am useless at having blood taken and it took 2 stabs to get it-felt ill by the time I got back on the train and of course didn't get back to work-what a fiasco!!!

Hope you all have great weekends xxxx

And don't forget PUPO......

      

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Oh hun..that must have been such a dreadful experience. My DH is needle phobic & can totally feel for you  

Have you been given the go ahead to have the op? If so what day are you going in? 

Nicky - Glad to hear that you're stimms are going well - hope you're drinking at least 2 lts of water a day & eating lots of protein!  Good luck with your scan on Monday. 

I woke up this morning with cramps & backache - ended up on the loo 3x (sorry tmi!). I'm just hoping that the symptoms are caused by the botty bombs & not anything sinister. 

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Ron xxx   I hope everything is Ok for you-you forget don't you how much every twinge is over analysed in the 2WW-think positive-could be the embies implanting   

Did you react badly to the botty bombs last time? I'm having PIO shots this time during 2ww!!! Should be fun  

xxxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Ron and Ginger-

And also Cal and Hellie-just wanted to ask if you are doing anything specific, such as baby aspirin in your 2ww or pineapple juice?

Just wanted to be totally prepared....

I know I've asked this before but what are the advantages of baby aspirin?

xxxxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Maddy, I'm drinking pineapple juice (100% pure pressed - not concentrate) this time, and having a few brazil nuts every day. Don't know if it'll make any difference but it's healthy anyway.  I'm also trying to limit caffeine to one cup of tea a day (difficult) and no alcohol after tomorrow (haven't really had much since new year anyway).  We're pretty healthy eaters (most meals cooked from scratch) so that will stay the same.  Drinking lots of water which gets very boring but I know it's doing me good!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy - I'm eating brazil nuts (selenium) & baby aspirin - to thin the blood. I had pineapple juice during my last 2ww but went off the taste so never went back on it again! I've also been told by the hospital to drink at least 2 lts or water.

I know we all get neurotic during our 2ww..I've been trying so hard not to think about twinges/pains which was why I'm working for the entire time but my back really ached.  Last time around my back ached & they made me really loose (sorry TMI!!!) as well but never cramps...oh well whatever will be will be... 

PIO shots - are they Gestone injections? Are they the really painful ones? 

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I think you're right they are the really painful ones-they're IM so I guess they're not going to be painless.  

Do you mind me asking what sort of job you do-my job is just so physical I think I'd really worry about working during the 2ww-did you take any form of bedrest or sofa rest?

What was the Listers policy on post transfer-I still find it really strange that at Barts they have you straight off the bed!!!

xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Nothing in this IF world is painless & w/o symptoms!!! My MIL m/c 4xs before having DH & BIL - she had to have injections to up her prog level for about 6 months & she said they were really painful but well worth it!!!!! 

I'm in insurance - a desk job really, so compared to you I've got it easy! During my 1st 2ww I mooched around the house for the entire time & took plenty of rest & resulted ina bfn, so this time I promised myself that I'd go back to work, as frankly being at home all day nearly drove me   - thank goodness that Sue & Cal were around at the same time on their 2ww! 

The Lister's policy is pretty much the same as Bart's - the only difference was that the Lister used an u/s machine to check that the embies were placed in the right place. After that I got off the couch & we walked back to the station!

Lister also told us to carry on as normal..DH took them literally at their words & promptly forgotten that I've had ET!!!!  

Ron


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Men hey    

There's so much conflicting advice out there over bed rest-I took Miss Tozer at her word at Barts and did pretty much get on as normal although I wasn't at work as it was the hols-will be the same this time although will probably be back for the end of the 2ww.

Sitting around can make you totally crazy, to be honest I think alot of IVf is a numbers game-whether you lie on the couch all day or go to town is not going to effect the result-lets just hope that its our time Hun x

We all deserve thids so much we've all been through such alot to get to this point xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I know what you mean. When I reported my BFN to the nurse at Barts & said that next time I'm going back to work as this bedrest business didn't seem to do any good..she said that there were millions of women at the moment on their 2ww w/o even realising that they could be pg..some smoke..some took drugs & the rest just carried on as normal, so like you said it's the luck of the draw. But I want us all to be lucky!!!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just keep thinking PUPO...

         

We've got to get lucky soon xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just nipped off to take the herbs!!!

Seem to be going down alot better-they are definitely giving me a PMA!!

xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

What herbs are you taking? Are they vile

How are you finding acu?

I'm just off to the loo...!!!!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Herbs are from Dr Zhai-don't actually know whats in them-testimony to what a desparate woman I am   

Haven't had acu yet but am having an appointment once the procedure is out of the way......  

How are you feeling now-are you still spending time in the bathroom??!!??

xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just re read that!!! How funny, but true!!!!     

Anyone who is prepared to swallow something that resembles pot pourri has got to be desparate    

Little PUPO dance to keep you positive

  

xxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I think if we were told to run down our road naked if it gets us pg we'd all do it..even in this weather!!!!  

It's MIL's bday & we're all going out for a meal later..I'm looking forward to it but dreading it at the same time cos of my bott!!!!


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Maddy & Ronnie,

last time I worked the 2ww (apart from one day off after ET which was on a Monday). This time ET is Thursday (all being well) so I'll have the Fri off and then it's the weekend - will go back to work on the Monday.  I have a desk job too but do walk to work (downhill there but uphill home - Elm Grove for anyone who knows Brighton).  DP wants me to have a week off but I think I'd just focus too much on being on the 2ww - at least I'll be distracted if I'm at work.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girlies!!

Just popped in to see how all of you are doing

I'm up to Bart's on Monday for my follie scan, so hopefully they are all growing nice and slow this time  

I will catch up properly with you all soon, take care all
lots of love nicky xxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning Girls  

Hope you are all ok this morning-I have the worst hangover going (just couldn't lie in bed anymore!!!!)

Supposed to have minimum alcohol intake on the Dr Zhai theory of things  

Just had to have a bit of a boogie last night   

Am slowly sipping water-big question is how will those herbs go down this morning  

Sue hope you're feeling better Hun  

Ron hope those bathroom visits are less frequent this morning  

Nicky hope your follies are growing nicely  

Hellie hope you're ok too  

Cal is it the big injection for you tonight?  

Am off on the sofa to watch Hollyoaks soon...


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy - Wow, three hours! I dont think I have had a wait longer than 30 mins there before - I bet that waiting room was crowded! I had one guy take three goes to get my arm once too - he was a trainee and I was so bruised, (sorry reading this back that sounded all one-up-manship but Im just saying I know how you feel)
Baby aspirin is to help with your lining and implantation. I took it my last IVF cycle from stims to ER and then from ET to AF - of course didnt know with AF that was actually PG but it did work at least!
After we got AF I carried on as normal - in the hot tub, doing DIY etc and none of that shook it loose (if only) - when I checked with the consultant he said if it is a good healthy PG, pretty much nothing will effect it once it's stuck. Im planning on working after FET in June although I will take the day of ET and the one after off so I can chill out a bit but after that I'll be back at work. Im half in a desk job and half running around so I might at least slow to a walk  

Ron - Pheobe is cuter in each photo   Apparently symptoms of being PG include um... botty issues as the hormones effect your bowel system. 

Nicky - Good luck Monday hon, keeping my fingers crossed for you that you get that magic number of more than 10 and less than 25! Had a nice time yesterday too- thanks again for lunch! My treat next time.
I sorted all my books into those storage trays - had a few left over but mostly cook books and stuff so just threw them all in a spare tub from before. Looks much better and should keep them in better nick. DH laughed when I told him how we got them in the car. Did you manage to smuggle your tops past DH? Tom caught me out but it doesnt matter.

Hellie - I work near the King & Queen but then have to trek up Ditchling Road to meet DH from work so Im with you on that one! You could always get the 22 up the hill  Sounds like your ET timing is going to be perfect!

Sue - Hope you head feels better soon.

Cally - How are you doing? Any news on ET for you yet?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Actually I wasn't in the unit...

Was in the King George V building in the waring unit-I think it must be the equivalent of Barts day unit-but I wasn't kept waiting there-in fact the nurse saw me early-I was kept waiting in haematology-just near the pharmacy-in fact it reminded me of an afternoon I'd spent waiting in the pharmacy for 3 hours for some drugs..... 

So you're planning a FET in June-I definitely think a break can be a good thing between cycles!! Especially after what you have been through  

xxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sorry Maddy - That's what I meant. The waiting room for blood tests is tiny (although you can spill out into the seats near the pharmacy I suppose). I've only had my bloods done in the clinic bit once, normally stuck waiting in haematology  

Thanks for the hug  Yup, planning FET in June - got an apt 23rd May to get started on b/w etc...The break is nice but I'm also eager to get started again. I know I'm still young in IVF terms but I'm 28 in a couple of weeks and that is also our 4 year anniversary of starting TTC so I'm feeling the strain a little. I just want to get on with it and become a mum, you know?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I definitely know what you mean.  

I worked out that this easter it has been 3 years since we first sat in an IVF clinic, like you I try to convince myself I am young (though not as young as you  )

But I just want to be a Mum and also be a Mum when all my friends  and family are being parents too!!

xxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, 

Had trigger injection last night (stung!). Just going to buy the train tickets for tomorrow morning as don't want to risk trying to get them on the day as it;'s always busy.

Nicky, Good luck with your blood tests and scan today.
Ginger & Ronnie - hope 2ww is going well.
Hello to everyone else.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Feeling pleased as just saved £5 per train ticket by buying singles each way instead of a return (I could use my railcard for the return trips). I know it's not much in the scale of things but at least it'll pay for our lunch or something!


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello girls,

Hope all is well with everyone? 

Nicky hope everything went well today.  

Ronnie almost half way through, hang in there.   
Have you heard from Sue lately?  I was just wondering how she is?

Maddy 3 hours, I think I'd have gone potty.  Hope all goes well this week for you.

Kyla I know how you feel, we've been trying for 4 years and after falling 3 times and going through 2 goes at IVF it would be nice to have something to show for it.  In the past year almost everyone around us has either had a baby or are in the process of baking one.  Hopefully we'll all get there one way or another.

Hellie good luck, I have to be there for 11.15 so we may be in the same room at the same time!  I'm guessing you'll be all dozy when I get there.  I don't mean that as a personal attack by the way! 

I had my trigger last night.  So wish me luck for tomorrow, the only thing I'm not looking forward to the trip back I've felt sick both times.  The things we go through.

Take it easy 

Love Cally


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hellie and Cally

Wishing you both the very best of luck for tomorrow. I do hope it all goes smoothly and that you feel well soon afterwards.

I'll be thinking of you both.

Nicky - I hope today's scan was good news for you.

Ginger xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hellie and Cally wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you xxxxx  

EC dance...

    

Nicky hope you had some good news today...

      


Ron and Ginger-hope you are thinking positive PUPO...

    

As for me, well I don't like to moan but I am feeling totally crap today- this whole IF nightmare does sometimes catch up with me and I think it must just be one of those days-actually really embarrased myself and cried at work today-of course had to make up some excuse but the real reason was IF  

Hopefully will feel brighter tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Girls where are you all-I'm missing you

xxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy - Awwww...   I'm so sorry that you're feeling down today.  Sometimes it can just hit you for no apparent reason. Hope you'll have a better day tomorrow.  

Here's a dance that I've made for you (makes a change from you doing all those lovely dances for me!!!)

          

Cal & Hellie - Good luck for tomorrow - hope they retrieve loads of great quality eggs from the both of you!   Cal, I hope you're not going to feel too sicky afterwards...take a sickbag with you just in case... 

Cal - Emailed Sue today. She's had a bad head but is feeling a little bit better today. She's gone to acu tonight.  I'm sure she'll post in the next day or so. 

Nicky - Hope you got on well at Bart's today. 

Ginger - Hope you're resting during your 2ww..are you working or staying at home? Any symptoms 

Speak soon

Ron
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Ron xxxx

Its strange how some days things really get you down 

Hope you're resting too   Sorry that was the nearest piccie they have  

Poor Sue-is she having a tough time with her head again? 

Big hug for her  
xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - I know.. 

I'm resting as much as I can (nothing more energetic than your picture suggests!!!)  

Sue has been having trouble with her head again..but I'm sure she'll tell you all about it when she's back!!!!! 

Ron
x


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Evening,

Thanks for your thoughts girls.

Maddy sending you a big  , this IF thing isn't easy and in our day to day life there's not many people who understand or even know about it which just makes it worse when your having a crap day.  
It's easy to write but not so easy to do I know, but try to stay positive and hopefully one day all our dreams will come true and all this hassle will seem worth it.   
It's a good job we've got each other.  I really hope tomorrow is a better day for you.

Ronnie a sick bag is a good idea, it's that feeling that you just want to be at home right now and not have a hour + journey ahead, last time I felt like people thought I was drunk or on drugs.  
Tell Sue we've thinking of her if you speak again, her heads sound awful.
Is working taking your mind of things?

Ginger how are you coping?  I always find the last week the worst one.  

This time tomorrow I'll be looking forward to my 1st botty bomb.  Can't wait for that 

 for us all.

Off to have a bath and then watch prison break or should I say have a little dribble over Wentworth Miller who stars in it.

Love Cally


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya Girls,

Just popped in to say that my appointment went ok today, I have 6 follies at 12mm & loads of small ones under 10mm, so I guess thats not too bad for day 7!!!
They had to do bloods today to check my hormone levels to see if i should stay at 75iu or go up to 110iu, but my levels were a bit high so I'm staying on 75iu.

I go back again on Wednesday for another scan & blood test, then I should know when EC will be

I hope you are all OK, I'm so sorry really crap at keeping up with everyone, cant remember who's at what stage  

I know Ronnie is 2ww?
Ginger are you 2ww also?
cal - where are you up to hunni?
helly - ??
Maddy - ??

Kyla - hows you hunni? I had a brilliant day on Saturday, we must do it again sometime, but not so much spending this time  

I'm so sorry girls you'll have to bear with me    I told you I'm crap at this, my mind is all over the place at the moment!!!

Anyway I really hope you are all OK, sending you all lots of love &    vibes
take care nicky xxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls  

Hope you're all ok xxxx

Cal and Hellie how did you get on girls?      

Been thinking of you today xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Nicky

Ginger & I are 2ww
Hellie & Cal EC today
Maddy FET during Easter
Sue seeing cons in Nuffield & having further tests
Kyla having another go in June
You Stimming.

Brill news about your follies - they are simmering nicely. Is the doc happy with your progress? Good luck with the scan tomorrow.  

Cal & Hellie - how did you get on huns? Hope you didn't feel too sicky afterwards..I was also thinking about you.  

Maddy - How are you feeling today?

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

A little better thanks Hun xxxx

Just in a quandary at the moment with work.....

Do I give up and focus on IF or keep having cycles which are months apart.......

Really need some advice xxxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Evening, a quick update from me.  

EC went well and they got 11 eggs, so hope some of them fertilise tonight. Felt absolutely fine afterwards - didn't feel sick at all.  Looking forward to having a day lounging around tomorrow. Thought EC might be late as the girl before me turned up really late, so much so that they were worried she might have ovulated already, but she was OK.  

Cally, which bed/chair were you in?  As you went into the recovery room I was the first chair on the right.  Hope it all went well for you too.

DP is making pancakes at the moment - we've had some savoury ones already and now we're going for the sweet ones - yum!

Will let you know about ET when I hear tomorrow - fingers crossed.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Evening girls,

Thanks for thinking of us.

All went well today I got 14 eggs which is a record for me, I felt fine when we left Bart's but as soon as I started walking I felt sick.  I managed to have a nap on the train and felt better for it.  Fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Maddy hope your feeling better today.  It must be hard having to fit in TX during the school holidays when you just want to get on with it.  One of my friends is a teacher and I know it's not a very flexible job.
Still giving up work is a hard one, I've often thought about it myself, but my 2 main concerns would be that IF could become my main focus and at least work gives us something else to think about and secondly if you gave up would you be able to afford it?  Not just for TX but holidays and nice things that make you feel 'normal'.  It's a hard one but I can understand why you'd consider it.  

Hellie great news, good luck for tomorrow.  I was in bed 1, 1st on the left as you go in, did you have the pink dressing gown over you?  Poor DH was sent to get the drugs and told to stay away for 1 1/2 hours while I rested bless him.

Ronnie one week down   

Hello everyone else

Speak tomorrow

Love Cally


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Congratulations Hellie and Cal they are both really good numbers!!!!

This is the thing about Barts they do get a good number and a good quality of eggs!!!

Will look forward to a good fertilization report in the morning xxxx

Yes work is a tricky one-just not being able to take the odd day off here and there makes things almost impossible and cycling once a year is just ridiculous!! Especially as I feel age is creeping up on me!!!

I know they make you wait between cycles so I suppose I could in theory cycle during all 3 of my holidays but only if they allow me to be scanned locally-this is something I really need to look into!!

xxxxxx

A little dance for all my cycling friends....


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Cally, yes that was me!  I thought you were probably in bed 1 - you were still dozing when I woke up.  My DP was also sent away while I rested - the nurse was very strict about it!  Just before I went for EC the 2 girls who had already had their EC were told off by the nurse for talking to each other as they should have been resting!

Well done on 14 - that's great!  Good Luck for the phone call tomorrow.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Cally & Hellie - Good luck today with your fertilisation reports. Keeping my fingers crossed for you both.

Nicky - You too honey, hope your second u/s goes well today too.

I have the dentist this morning and Im having my hair done this evening so DH has just left to get the train and I will take the car (otherwise I would have ended up doing 4 journeys). Weird how as soon as we get rid of the second car we seem to need it   Oh well


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning all,

Bart's have just phoned and 8 out of the 14 have fertilised, it's 1 more than the last 2 goes so I'm pleased and my ET is tomorrow at 10.40am.  I just plan on resting all day today.

Hellie hope the news is good with you also.  The nurse in recovery was very strict, nice but strict everytime I opened my eyes to have a look around she told me to rest!  Maybe it's why I felt sick after I should have been resting but I'm just too nosey. 

Kyla whenever you get rid of something you always seem to need it more then you ever did.  Still at least you got the the car and not the train!

Love Cally


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Morning Girls

I've had my call from Barts too and 5 fertilised successfully which I'm pleased about - last time I had 6 out of 13 and this is 5 out of 11. Considering my age I'm pleased with that.  Another 3 had also fertilised, but with more than one sperm which makes them abnormal (apparently that can happen if the sperm is of very high quality - DP is happy he has quality swimmers!)

ET is 11.20am tomorrow - hurray, we can get a later train!

Well done Cally - you'll probably be coming out when I go in tomorrow!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Well done Hellie, it's always a relief to get the call and a special well done to your DP for his good quality swimmers.   I know my DH is always so chuffed when the quality of his boys is mentioned.  

Good luck for tomorrow.

Love Cally


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Well done Cally and Hellie on your fertilised embryos. Fingers crossed there will be 2 great ones for each of you for transfer tomorrow.

The strict nurst in the recovery ward got really cross with me on ET day as I had no slippers and dressing gown with me ...... she got quite stroppy because the letter said I should have them with me - I didn't get a letter so I hadn't a clue what she was talking about..... Lord she made me feel like a little naughty school girl ..... DH thought it was funny - after all they weren't going to refuse to transfer our embies just because I had to wear socks into the theatre ..... which I did.

So, here's wishing you both a smooth transfer tomorrow and no cross words from the recovery room rottweiler!! 

Nicky - hope you are stimming away well and producing good numbers of follicles.

Ginger xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Cal & Hellie

Congrats on the number of eggs & fertilisation rate!!! 

Good luck for tomorrow.  Just as a matter of interest, what nationality was the strict nurse??  Funny how they insisted on you resting cos at my 1st EC they couldn't get me out of bed fast enough!!! 

Cal - Pleased to hear you made it home w/o being sick!!  

Feeling very tired hence quick message.

Ron
x


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Cal and Hellie - well done and good luck for tomorrow, you've got great results there.

Nicky - good news on your stimming, sounds likt you are doing really well

Ginger - that's funny!! I didn't bring dressing gown or slippers to et - last time they gave you slippers so I didn't realise - but they were fine - all depends on who you get i guess

Ronnie - hope you ok and that Sue is not feeling too bad

Maddy - your time is getting nearer, hope you feeling a bit better now

Kyla - hope you're feeling good after your hair do and good report from Dentist (!)

Fran and Leanne - Hope you both doing well and enjoying getting fatter!

I keep popping on so enjoy keeping up to date with you all.  Had a nice weekend away with a friend in Manchester, drank too much wine, but a nice treat and some nice shopping!  Am leaving my job and setting up my own business - got a big contract and although its a bit scary and prob a bit mad, its the right time for me to leave my job and am quite excited about it all.  Hopefully it will also mean i'll have a bit more time to myself as it won't be completely full time and if i get pregnant from next ivf - will just have to sort that out if we get to it!!

Take care all and speak to you soon - big fingers crossed for all the girls doing tx and 2 wwing

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Cally - Great result!

Hellie - you too  We tend to get some that ''over-do'' it too. Out of the 24 eggs in total over two cycles we have had 15 embies but also another 8 that had too many pro-nuclei - in fact only one of ours never took... Beats me why they havent managed on their own before as we seem so darn compatable  

Good luck tomorrow girls with ET 

Ginger - I always wore socks too and got an extra gown to wear backwards as a dressing gown (although have a nice new one now).

Ronnie - Tiredness could be a good sign!!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello Girls

Plsd to read that you are all doing so well - and keeping positive (Don't forget DH's too tho.)

Thanks for support at what is becoming a difficult few wks for me.  If you hear from me it's cos the day is the best of the rest.

Cally & Hellie - well done both, hope you have come home as PUPO!

When I had my ET - they had no slippers so I had to have bare feet - no socks allowed.  Didn't even need to cover up with gowns etc.

Heather - good luck with the brave decision to go it alone, you can call the shots, but sometimes you can also run away with it.  

When I had the really sharp pains with my AF - my GP referred me to my local hosp Gynae.  Appt has come through for Monday - but I don't think I can go now - as I have seen the Nuffield IVF Doc - in their opinion they may feel I am being dealt with - by taking the Provera or what if they recommend a Lap - then I have conflicting opinions.

Sue


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

I went for my 2nd stimms scan on Wednesday & it all looks pretty good I think?

Well the nurse said compared to day 9 last year its all steady, although my hormone levels were a bit higher on this day 9 than last year but not to worry!!  

Anyway I had [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] & about 15 small ones, so quite a few really?? Although they were only really interested in the bigger ones.
So at the end of the afternoon I wasn't feeling too well, I had a banging headache, then I got the phone call from the nurse saying the blood testing machine had broken & that I had to go back there again today for another blood test    I was not happy to say the least, feeling quite ill & very stressed at this point!!
So I had no injection last night & the nurse said today that I probably wont have anything tonight either as of the number of follies I have, so they are coasting me without drugs at the moment, until I go again tomorrow  

Sorry for the essay girls    Hope you are all well, take care
love nicky xxxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Ooh Nicky, that's a pain to have to go back, but at least they're keeping an eye on things and hope the coasting does the trick  

Sue - Difficult decision, I guess see how you feel, they may back up but if its different, then it might be down to who you trust most  , hope you get results soon and things ease off a bit

Heatherxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello

Just a quick update before I go back to bed. Had ET today - 2 grade 1 embryo's put back. We are really pleased because we only had 2 grade 2's last time.  The other 3 that had fertilised were grade 2 but showing signs of fragmentation so not good enough to be frozen.  Spent the afternoon in bed and the evening on the sofa - DP has been very good at looking after me and is really excited about the embies.

Hope all went well for you Cally.  Nicky, what a pain about having to go back again for another blood test - do you have a scan tomorrow?

Hello to everyone else

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh yes, forgot to mention that I've come down with a bad cold (I haven't had one for months - why does it have to come on EC and ET week?!)  So I'll be spending tomorrow in bed - to rest after ET but also shift the cold. My nose is running like a tap which is really winding me up!


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning girls,

Hellie pleased to see all went well yesterday, hope you'll feel better soon a cold can really make you feel awful.  

Sue lovely to hear from you, but I'm sorry to see your still having a rough time. I really hope you get some answers soon whoever you decided to go with. 

Heather lovely to hear from you too. Good for you setting up on your own, your very brave but we can't put our lives on hold just in case we get pregnant. Chances are now you've made that change TX will work next time.  

Ronnie and Ginger hope things are going well with you both and hope you both enjoy the weekend.   for next week. 

Maddy I hope all went well with you this week.

Nicky hope your scan went well and things are all set for next week.

Kyla thanks for your support and have a lovely weekend.

ET yesterday went well, when we got there we were told that we had 2 grade 1, 2 cell embryos to put back but when he put them up on the screen they had divided since they'd been checked at 8 am and were both 4 cells, unfortunately the rest were not good enough to freeze, which was a bit disappointing. The staff were lovely can't fault them, very supportive.
My tummy has been so swollen since EC and very uncomfortable but it's slightly better today I can at least walk better, so just a day of rest for me.

Have a lovely relaxing weekend all.

        PUPO        

Love Cally


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Cal & Hellie - Congrats to you both on a successful transfer - put your feet up & be pampered for the next 2ww & I hope your embies will snuggle down & bed in for the next 8.5 months!    

   PUPO PUPO     

Nicky - You poor thing. Good size follies though..did you have another scan today? Are you due to have EC & ET next week? Fingers crossed.

Kyla - Having 2 cars is so convenient & we'd miss it too if & when we drop down to 1. 

Heather - Well done for taking the brave step of starting your own business. What line are you in?  It'd be more convenient to work around your tx & you'll have no one to ask whether you can take the time off!!! 

Maddy - Hope you're not too over-worked!  

IL's are coming round tonight..just hope I can keep my eyes open for the duration of their stay!  

Take care

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Cally & Hellie - Congrats on your excellent little ones - take it easy, rest and make sure that DH knows you need their help.

Hellie - I think it must be something to do with the trains or Barts - I had a huge cold the wk of my EC/ET - they advised me to take whatever I needed that I felt helped me feel better.  I tried to rely on steamers like olbas oil - but echinacea is def. safe you want to use that.  If you don't feel like eating - try drinking warm lemonade - the glucose turns to sugar when warm and this will keep your strength etc.

Maddy - it was your op today? hope that went well and are recovering - hope it was a useful fact finding exercise.

Nicky - sounds as tho, you are doing really well with your follies and plsd to hear they are monitoring you - shame it takes a bout of OHSS first tho.

Ron - watch that tiredness.

Hoping you all have great, relaxing and fun w/es.

Sue


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just a quick update on my scan & blood test today, & unfortunately its bad news for me    They have had to abandon my cycle due to the hormone levels being so low  
The follies were all doing ok, but because I was told to miss an injection on the Wednesday night the levels dropped a big amount, from 4000 right down to 450 which was too low for EC!! They said that I wouldn't get any eggs from it......
I have been in a terrible state today, very tearful & wondering why this is happening to me again?
They told me my body is very sensitive to the drugs & a slight increase & decrease affected my hormones big time!!! Apparently its very rare to happen & only happens to 1 in a thousand women!! (typical!!)
Although its not all doom & gloom as they will start me again in 7-10 days as soon as AF shows, then they will use a different approach this time! Also they are funding the whole lot, which is a weight off my mind.

I will catch up with you all some other time, not really in the mood for chatting much, take care girls
nicky xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky

Oh hun I'm so so sorry that you've had to go through this again  .  That's just plain bad luck.  

On the bright side at least they're offering to fund the next cycle & hopefully they'll monitor you even closer this time around.  You may even have to go in everyday!!!  I wonder what approach they'll be taking this time around?

Speak again soon

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nicky

really sorry to read your post and hear this news.  I've had an abandoned cycle and I know how upsetting and what a nightmare it is - your hopes all gone so quickly.

All I can suggest is that you had a few follies of reasonable size and they should continue to grow in the next few days and ov - so make time for plenty of love in the next wk.

 and thoughts with you.

Sue x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good morning Sue

How are you today? Any report on Buff?

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Ron

A bit bad overnight - it's Day 14 - so had some sharp OV pains and a bad head - feeling a bit better now.

Spoke to Vets last night and they said there was no improvement - other than she seemed content and was not suffering anymore.  No news on Buff yet today - have to phone later - keep you posted.

For those that don't know Buff is the pic here.  She has been in and out of hospital all wk - seriously ill, and they are not too sure why yet.

Hope you all have a good day - it looks gorgeous here - shame it's summer in the sky but not on the ground.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - I've got everything crossed for Buff - hope you hear some positive news today from the vets.   

How are you now?  Have you taken any paras?

We're taking an old lady to see 'Baby' - a cat she's thinking about adopting.  Hope they like each other!

Have a good day everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron

I am sure the old lady will love Baby - with a name like that you must do.

News from Vet is that Buff has responded overnight quite well to the IV antibiotics and real progress this morning when they went into see her - she was sitting at front of cage shouting for something to eat - and she ate it - hurrah!

She will be def. staying today to continue treatment and phone again tomorrow - poss coming home or Mon.

Yes I have taken a para and am feeling a bit more comfortable now - don't worry the pain is not serious enough that I'm going to o'd on paras.

Sue x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Nicky, really sorry to hear about the abandoned cycle - at least they're going to start the next one quickly. I wonder what approach they're going to use next time?

Hope everyone else is doing well. I'm still feeling very rough with my cold - spent most of the day yesterday in bed and will spend a lot of today there too. It seems to have gone onto my chest now - great!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Nicky -  , that's awful, must be so disheartening, but hope you get even closer monitoring next time and it's the one for you

Sue - sorry to hear about Buff, hope all is Ok for Mon   Hope u keep feeling better too

Hellie and Cal - Great news, enjoy resting up, hope you feel better soon Hellie and the 2ww is as good as can be

Ron and Ginger - Hope you doing OK and not finding wait too painful 

Kyla - Hope u OK

Maddy - Hope you ok and op went well.

Thanks for msgs - work in the arts and regeneration field, and hoping this means i can be much more in control of things and not be as stressed about work things.  Just got to get spare room turned into a decent study - at last i've the motivation and u never know it may mean it does eventually get turned into a baby's room.....

Have a good weekend everyone and Nicky - thinking of u and hoping the days get better but take your time and rest up lots,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - Thanks for calling last night, nice to talk to you, even though it was bad news. I'm glad they are funding a full cycle for you though. Its a shame that you can't make use of the follies but won't be long until you can start again at least. {{{HUGS}}}

Sue - No, I didnt know. Im sorry Buff has been sick. Hope she gets better soon.

Hellie - Hope you feel better soon too. At least you can rest up without a guilty concience. I got sick during one of my IUI's and they said it would make no difference to the outcome so at least you dont have to worry about it and can just take things easy.

Ron & Ginger - I guess you girls are testing this week? Is that right? Keeping everything crossed for you both!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Girls I am so sorry I have been AWOL it feels like ages since I was last on here!!!!

Nicky honey I am so sorry to hear what you have been through over the last few days-I can only begfin to imagine how frustrating that must be for you xx It sounds good though that you can get started again straight away (well almost), I'll be interested to see how things work differently this time xxxxx

Ron and Ginger-when is that test date-I have to say you guys have done so well-Ron I was reading through your last few posts and no talking about symptoms etc-I really hope I can be like you this time!!!! Just need to be calmer and focus on other things I think!!!!!!  

Hellie and Cal hope you two are taking things easy now xxxx great news to hear you had some great quality embies to put back xxxxx

All four of you keep saying PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO!!!!!!

          

Sue sorry to hear about little Buff xxxx Although hopefully he's turned the corner now-will be thinking of you xxxx Its really good to see you back Sue - we all missed you  

As for me I had the surgery yesterday and the good news is they didn't find any polyps or fibroids, they scrapped away the lining and also have given me provera to take for a few days to ensure I have a really good period. The op itself was fine but the whole anaesthetic part was a nightmare they couldn't get it in my hand I could feel rising panic and myself fighting the drug-in the end they gave me gas which made me feel SO sick all afternoon!!!! Just my luck it was a poor trainee who started off trying to put me out!!!!

Glad its all over though-still feel a little dodgy, but will be ready for the FEt and am starting D/R in the next few days !!!

Must go and sit down

Love Maddy xxxxx


----------



## Mandy1974 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hello Girls, 

Just wanted to ask any of you if you know of a good hotel, good price, with parking near barts. trying to find one on website is doing my head in, going Monday Afternoon, as EC on Tuesday early morning.

Hope someone could help/advise me.

Thanks Girls 

Mandy xxxxxxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello Mandy

Don't know any hotels in the Barts area I'm afraid - I've only ever travelled up and down to Barts in a day.  My first EC was early (we had to be there for 8am) so ended up getting the 6am train which was no fun!

Good luck in your search and good luck for the EC.

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning Girlies

My official test date is the 7 March but I couldn't wait any longer & tested this morning at 6:30am with a 1st Response HPT.  Although the 2nd line is fainter, it appeared almost straightaway and you can see both lines without having to squint...so I guess I'm  ??

Ronnie
x


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Congratulations Ron!! 

What wonderul news, you must be thrilled. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.
Ginger xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

Maybe, Kyla's right and the time has come for a change and Ron is the first to get the news we need  .

Ginger over to you next pls?

Maddy - thanks for wanting me back - I'm touched.  have a little head hiccup at the mo. but that's ok and we can deal with it - sad thought is tho. I will feel better in a couple of days and then be getting ready to start all over again with AF looming.

Plsd to hear that they found nothing serious, altho. sorry to read over your putting you under ordeal.  It seems your bod is creating havoc a bit like mine   - thanks for joining me on the Provera - you can tell it's a women's hormone drug according to the leaflet it multitasks - stops AF, starts AF, sorts Endos - amazing.

Warning - I have increased the Provera to the dosage the Docs wanted - so if I do disappear it's got to me.

Mandy - I maybe wrong, probably very - but I thought that Barts offered girls from Norfolk area the use of a flat or room, thought I had read that.  It might be worth asking tomorrow, or even if they know of somewhere cheap to stay.

Buff update - she is responding well to treatment and now eating - so they are plsd with her and she will be home soon.  They are still waiting on blood test result - but as she is improving they think they know what's wrong.

Enjoy today.

Sue


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Ronnie that's fantastic news - Well done!  It'll give us all hope of good news in the coming weeks and months.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Ron I am filling up just reading this!!!!  

I am so pleased for you-you've really impressed me with being so quiet about symptoms etc-did you have a feeling that this time was different.....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - thank you for filling up too - can we share the water butt?

I don't think she had a feeling - but I did - she was in bed at 8!

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Well at least Ron you now have an excuse for the next 9 months-early nights and lots of pampering!!!!!  

Has someone warned your DH......


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Girls - Thanks for all your lovely messages.  I have a feeling that this is just the start of our change in luck...Ginger, you're next..then Hellie & Cal..then Maddy & Nicky.    

Maddy - I had twinges & pains but then they could have meant anything so I tried not to dwell on those.  2nd week I was very tired (as Sue has verified) & also hungry all the time (could be because it was so cold last week!) & I cried over stupid things on telly (Deal or no deal last night followed by that trailer with the Polar Bear about the Russian State ). When I passed crunch day last Thursday (2 day before AF) & didn't spot I thought I might be in with a chance! 

I'm also sure that all the PUPO's &    from everyone helped too, so thank you, Girls for all your positive vibes!

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I have to say Ron I have been feeling positive alot of the time recently so I was not at all surprised to read your news this morning!!!

Lets just hope this luck keeps going

xxxxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all

I have just sent Ronnie a PM but wanted to stick my head in and say the tide has changed I knew it would and good luck to everyone else over the next few weeks it will all be good I feel it in my waters  

Just to update you on me I am still with child but the scan showed she is a bigun and should be with us any day !!! as you can see from the piccy I really cannot get much bigger   

love a   vibes to you all

love Fran


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Fran - I was just thinking about you and wondering - cos I know the days are numbered and time must be getting close - I had in my mind 2 more wks.  I can't believe how the time has flown really - it doesn't seem that long ago we were contemplating out Barts adventure  

So good luck with her arrival - it looks like it's going to be tough going, With you being a shorty and her a biggy - I bet it's hard work.  you've obviously taken good care of her.

We have to be careful with those waters tho. Leanne had a feeling in her waters last time - but not sure what waters she was feeling cos it was the wrong one.  So let's hope you have diff, water.  

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - OMG! Im so happy for you! Hell yes you are BFP. Faint or not, the line is there so you are definately pregnant girl. Congratulations   

Sue - Oh I hope I am right, a nice run of good luck is on the cards for sure. Glad to hear that Buff is eating, always a good sign. Fingers crossed you get her home again soon. When one of my boys Harvey was in kitty-hopsital (he somehow managed to eat 10 ft of kite string - this is before we knew of his string fettish) I hated visiting him as he always looked so sad. 

Maddy - Glad the op went well and it won't be long until you can get started again.

Fran - Wow, you're right, you look ready to pop! Cant wait to hear of the safe arrival of your little (or big!) girl soon.

Nicky - How you holding up today honey? Feeling any brighter?

Had a quiet weekend in the end, DH is feeling ropey. Has a sore throat so he's been flopping out mostly. I popped out earlier to get a card as my nan had a TIA this week (although my mum only told me yesterday   ). She is okay though.

Ginger, Callied & Hellie - Im really hoping you girls get some good news from your cycles too. Fingers are still crossed.


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls, 

Ronnie - wow, congrats hunni, about time!!!!    
I am so happy for you hun, well done!!!

Thanks girls for all your kind words, I'm feeling a bit better today! Back up to Bart's on Tuesday to chat with the nurse & collect my drugs for 3rd time lucky (I hope)??

I'm feeling more positive now, although I'm still a bit scared of it all going horribly wrong again  

I hope you are all well & I'll catch up with you all soon, take care all
lots of love nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Afternoon girls,

Just a quick one from me.

Ronnie  CONGRATULATIONS   . I'm so pleased for you and your's is the 1st BFP I've seen on this board since I've been posting. It's been a long time coming and hopefully the 1st of many.

Nicky sorry to see things have gone wrong you must be gutted. At least you don't have to wait for 3 months to start again.

Sue I hope Buff is able to come home soon.

Ginger  thinking of you.

Hello to everyone else Maddy, Hellie, Kyla, Heather and Fran.

Take care

Love Cally
I'll catch up tomorrow.


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Ronnie - WOW!!!! So excited for you.... congratulations!!!!     with joy for you.  Have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Sue I promise not to mention my waters ever again   but maybe my waters just see into the future...  Hope Buff is on the mend and home with you soon.

To all the rest of you good luck and ride those waves until you meet these future seeing waters that Fran and I have.

As for me, doing and growing very well.  Still not brave or clever enough to add a bump picture but I probably closely resemble Fran but a bit higher too.  Twins are now 4lb each and due to arrive in 4 weeks 5 days - not that I'm getting excited.  

x


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi everyone

Nicky - I was so sorry to read that your cycle has been cancelled, I hope the fact that you can start a new one immediately, at no cost, is a good omen and that you will soon be celebrating you longed for BFP.

I hope Tuesday's appt goes well for you.

Ginger xx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girlie's,

How are we all doing? I am up to Bart's tomorrow to chat with the nurse about what happened to me this cycle & to hopefully pick up my drugs etc... to start my new cycle!!
I am very nervous about starting it all again    In fear that something else rare will happen to me?? I feel like the hospital's guinea-pig  

Anyway hopefully this time they have EVERYTHING under control, & I'm praying that nothing else can possibly go wrong??
I have to say this girls, anything you think of thats rare or not that common, guaranteed it will happen to me, or I have it!!    Anyway enough of me feeling sorry for myself, I guess its just part of life, can't do anything about it.......

Hope you are all well, chat to you all soon, take care girls
nicky xxxxx  xxxxxx  xxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Nicky Hun straight back into it is definitely the best way forward xxxx  

I'm sure everything will be fine xxx

Hope everyone is ok-it looks like its been quiet on here today-on provera for 2 more days then onto buseralin injections...big bruises here I come!!


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Evening,

Well, after spending most of the weekend in bed with my cold I fully expected to feel much better today, but don't.  Nose has started streaming again and cold has definately gone to my chest now and I have a cough developing.  So saw my GP who signed me off for 2 weeks - had thought he might sign me off this week but hadn't thought about next. Had spoken to work before I had the appt and they were fine with a week off - not sure how they're going to react to 2? GP did say that if I feel well enough to go back next week he'll do a phone consultation with me next Monday and can always sign me back to work if he thinks I'm fit enough.

So looks like I'll be getting through loads more books this week - am on my 3rd already!  Really hope the cold goes away soon though as I'm extremely fed up with it now!

Hope all is well with everyone else

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Nicky

Good luck at Bart's tomorrow. I'm sure that you'll be monitored watched like a hawk this time around - they're not going to be making any mistakes with you!! You may have to go up there more often but that's not such a bad thing.

If sometimes you find the situation getting to you, we're here for you  

Maddy - Wey hey..you're almost there...are you getting excited about starting again? 

Ginger - How are you feeling?

Leanne - Wow!! You must be bigger than Fran!!! Are they going to induce you early because you're having twins Have you found out the sex yet or do you want it to be a surprise?

No offence but I do prefer Fran's water!!!!

Hellie - Sorry to hear you're down with a cold..at least you're in the best place - your bed! Have you got a hot water bottle?? Hope you're being spoilt by your DH!

Cal - How are you coping on this 2ww? I hope it'll fly by for you, hun 

Kyla - I hope your Nan makes a speedy recovery & that you don't catch your DH's manflu!

Take care all

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nicky - good luck for tomorrow, be strong - and take a list of questions with you.

Hellie - sorry to hear you feeling rough - thank goodness for an understanding GP - get plenty of rest.

Kyla - sorry to hear about your Nan - hope she is getting good care.  Poor DH too - I have a similar prob with mine - fortunately he went off to Canada just in time - altho. I think he saves the coughing fit up for his phonecall to me - when I ask is he taking his cough med. he says no cos he doesn't think he needs it and he is using strepsils.  Try telling him if he has a cough he needs a cough med.  

Leanne - it's good to hear from you too - gosh so huge and 4 wks to go - can't believe the time is almost here for both Fran and yourselves - bet you still can't believe it either.

Ginger - you have 2 days to go?  Cal & Hellie - not sure ?

Maddy - you love those bruises really.  

Sleep well

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue

How are you feeling now? 

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - don't grass on me on here - now all the girls know.  

I'm feeling a bit better actually, calmer and more myself again.  So if I can sleep tonight and soon - I'll be racing tomorrow - indeed!

Oh, I decided to cancel the local hosp gynae appt.  Cos I thought if they say they think a op would be best than I have a dilemma cos the IVF doc thinks the Provera is the best for now, so then I tell them the IVF Doc has put me on Provera - they are going to say what do you want us to do then.

So letter says ring Mon-Fri 9-4 - so I ring it's an automated machine, press 1 for this etc - so I leave msg no longer req appt.  Now have a letter saying we are sorry we have to cancel your appt here is a new date - so I have left another msg to try and recancel.

Sue x


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi girls

How are you all doing? It's been a long 12 days and Wednesday is almost here so I'm calm(ish) and feeling good.

Thanks for thinking of me

Ginger xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50752.new.html#new


----------

